# Desires and Intentions (New Thread for New Year)



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys I`m going to make a new thread to make up for dissappearing for more than a year, I`m going to try to post more frequently but no promises but I will try

Here`s the link for two halves, I`m still searching for a Twice Shy Link ok??

TWO HALVES  Two Halves



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ok here`s my kinda like dictionary


Rinko (Bloodlimit of controlling winds, thinking anti-naruto, She`s childish)

Nadare (Damwren`s own Character but I`m using him Earth elemental with super strength)

Ogami (Paper manipulation, Probably strongest character I made after leader likes Icha Icha paradise)

Akira (Attaches people`s body parts to his own, He has 2 different blood limit eyes)

Leader + 1 last member I`m keeping a secret


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chapter 4


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions (Twice Shy)

Chapter 4

After the warm but tensioned filled reunion of old friends, those who were left went out to eat lunch.

Shino and Kiba were leading the way followed by Naruto and Hinata, completing them were Ino and Sakura talking behind them.

“Naruto is such a hunk” Ino whispered to Sakura.

“I tell you you forehead girl, If I had known that Naruto would turn out to be such a hunk, I would have stop liking Sasuke and have started to get close to Naruto ever since the academy” Ino started to say to Sakura.

“Come on Ino, we both know how much of a idiot Naruto was back then” answered Sakura.

“Yeah I guess your right, but you know If those two didn`t make such a cute couple , I would have already step in between them and keep Naruto all to myself” Ino confidently said.

All the while Sakura was looking at the couple in front of them. Hinata was grabbing Naruto`s arm while her head was resting on his shoulder. Sakura just looked down on the ground, she looked almost disappointed.

“Neh, Sakura chan?” Naruto said looking at the two girls behind them.

“Yes, Naruto?” Sakura answered back.

“Can you tell me were Sasuke is?

“Didn`t you know” Shino asked Naruto.

“Know what?”

“Sasuke and Shikamaru are now jounins”

“NANI!?”

“Oh yeah we forgot to tell you, both of them passed the jounin exams last year together with Neji, Lee, and Tenten.” Ino explained.

“The five of them make up team 4 that passed the jounin exams, everybody was so impressed with their performance during the exam, but personally I could have done much better If they have picked me to take the exam.” Kiba proudly exclaimed.

“Yeah right Kiba, If you were there, you probably would have not made it past the first round” Ino mockingly answered.

Everybody started laughing again.

“Sasuke-kun and Kakashi-sensei are currently on a mission, didn`t Hokage-sama told you” asked Sakura.

Naruto`s smile suddenly disappeared upon hearing Kakashi`s name. He then remembers the stories Sora told them about Kakashi knowing about everything.

Hinata bit her lip and sadly looked at Naruto.

“Don`t worry Hina-chan” Naruto said, while smiling at Hinata.

“I`m sure I will have time to talk to Kakashi-sensai about everything” he said in western.

Hinata similing back at Naruto tighten her grip in his arm, nodded and answered “Hai”

Their four companions were again in confused in their inability to understand the conversation of the two.

Kiba who was obviously getting irritated finally burst`s out saying “I can`t believe this, you two were together on a class A mission for three years, suddenly you come back a couple and talk to each other in a language that only the two of you know, and….”

Shino cut him off saying “Kiba, stop being so jealous and be quiet”
Kiba who was oviously embarrassed shouted “ J-E-A-L-O-U-S, me why would I even be huh?”

“Do you really want me to answer that Kiba? Besides were here.”

“WOW, is this really Ichirahu ramen shop?” Naruto was obviously surprised

They were standing at the entrance of an average restaurant but it was big enough to at least occupy a big enough crowd.

“What we waiting for, let`s go in, come on Hina-chan.” Naruto grabbing Hinata hand and going inside as the others followed behind them.

.
.

“Hey mister, Ayame. How are you?” Naruto shouted inside the restaurant

“Oh, Naruto it`s been a long time since I last saw you.” A voice said

“Ayame how are you, and How is the old man” 

“I`m still fine Naruto, so where did my number one customer went to this past three years?” asked shop owner

“We`ve been training, right Hina-chan?” Naruto looking back at Hinata.

Hinata blushed and just nodded.

“Anyway were here to eat lunch mister.” Naruto said with his usual grin.

“Can you wait a few minutes Naruto, there was a party here last night and we haven`t had the chance to clean up yet” Ayame explained.

“Don`t worry we`ll take care of it right Hina-chan?” Naruto proudly said

“So how are you going to clean this place up Naruto?” Kiba asked to Naruto.

“Just watch us” Naruto was grinning at them.

“Ready Hina-chan”

“Hai Naruto-kun”

The two of them perform a couple of hand seals and said “Advance Clean Floor no jutsu” placing their hands on the floor.

The floor of the shop, tables, chairs, aswell as the counters flashed purple for a second and suddenly glowed spotless.

Everybody except for Kiba was amazed with the jutsu that Naruto and Hinata just performed.

“A jutsu fo cleaning?” Kiba started out laughing “like that`s going to be of any use in a fight.”

Suddenly Hinata started smiling saying “Naruto-kun didn`t you say something very similar when Onee-chan first taught us the jutsu?”

“Yeah I remember, She was saying that it was better to use your chakra to clean floors than to kill someone right?”

“But it takes a lot of concentration and chakra control for you to eliminate just the dirt and not damage anything else” said Shino who was obviously interested.

“We just had lots of practice” answered Hinata.

“Anyway since you cleaned the shop and it`s been three years since we last saw each other, your orders are in the house” said the owner.

“Really, Arigato mister” said the excited Naruto.

“So what will it be?”

“One miso ramen and one chicken ramen” Hinata said

“And maybe some tea” Naruto added.

Everybody looked surprised. Hinata ordering ramen and Naruto asking for some tea. Were they really the same people?

Naruto turned around and asked “What would you guys want?”

.
.

They all sat on one table, Naruto,Hinata and Ino were on one side While Kiba, Sakura and Shino were on the other.

Naruto started telling about the kind of training and people they met during the past three years. He also talked about hi sister and how she was the one who were training them. Both he and Hinata have agreed not to tell them about the Kaze and about the Akatsuki.

Suddenly Shizune walked inside the restaurant.

“There you are” said Shizune who was exhausted.

“Tsunade-sama is looking for the two of you saying that you should have been in her office writing those report. She was saying something about Sora definitely influencing Naruto but not expecting that Hinata was going to pick up some of her traits. You two must go to the Hokage`s office right now.”

Naurto stood up and started performing some hand seals and yelled “Silence no Jutsu”

Shizune tried talking but no words came out of her mouth.

“Gomenasai Shizune-san, but I don’t think we should be writing those reports yet” said Naruto with with s grin, “Come on Hina-chan”
He grabbed Hinata`s hand and started running towards the door, “Arigato mister”

“Don`t worry Shizune-san the effects of the jutsu will wear-off in a couple of hours, please don’t get angry.” Hinata explained. 

And just like that Both Naruto and Hinata were gone.

“Hmmm, another amazing and strange jutsu, it seems that both of them have learned a lot during the past three years.” Shino said

Kiba and Ino just nodded in agreement.

Sakura just watched as the two rub through the door.

.
.

Naruto and Hinata were in training grounds and were happily smiling at each other. They were sitting by a tree, Naruto`s hand was on Hinata`s shoulder.

“Ney, Hina-chan”

“Hai, Naruto-kun”

“ince we want to surprise them at the jounin exams, how are going to practice?”
Hinata started thinking.

“Why don`t we practice here early tomorrow morning, we could practice our sets and a couple of jutsus.”

“That`s a great idea Hina-chan, that way we can show everybody how good we have become right”

“Hai” Hinata answered.

.
.

“Naruto-kun, it`s getting late why don`t we get back now before my father starts looking for me.”

“Ok Hina-chan” Naruto helping Hinata up and giving her a sweet kiss”

They were walking on the streets about a block away from the hyuuga manor.

“So we will meet at the training grounds at five am right Hina-chan?”

Hinata nodded and with a smile kissed Naruto in the cheeks.

Naruto started heading home waving at Hinata.

Hinata just wave back no knowing that Hanabi was at door looking at the two.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 5


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions (Twice Shy)

Chapter 5

As Hinata walked into the Hyuuga Manor (house), she was startled by a soft and calm voice.

“Hinata-chan” said Hanabi.

“Oh, Hanabi-chan,” answered Hinata back who was obviously shock upon seeing her sister, “Were you waiting for me?

Hanabi just nodded in agreement saying “Ano, it`s been three years since you were sent in that mission, I was hoping we could spend more time together, although it seems that you are always with Naurto-san”

A surprised look came over Hinata who was thinking what to say to her little sister.

“Ever since you left…” continued Hanabi “Father`s training became more intense, He was saying that I should not be a weakling and I should always strive to become the strongest.”

A sudden feeling of sadness came to Hinata as she was remembering her conversation with her father in the hospital.

“I was very lonely and had no one to talk to, but when you returned I was glad because I know you will always keep me company” said Hanabi.

“Gomenasai, Hanabi-chan, this all happened because I was not strong enough” Hinata answered as she hugged her sister.

A voice suddenly surprised the two sisters.

“Hinata, Hanabi, what are you still doing there, dinner will be ready soon so both of you should get ready” exclaimed their father Hiashi.

“Hai Otou-san” the girls answred as they went into the house and into their rooms.

.
.
.
.

It was August already, three moths have passed since the two leaf nins who trained for three years returned to their village, It was clear to them that nothing has really change in their beloved village. Except for a few things that would make Naruto go “WOW” and “REALLY”, Hinata on the other hand would just smile, she was contented that she was with the man she trusted with her life, the man she loved.

One morning three kunoichi were eating breakfast in a restaurant when they noticed a young raven haired girl walking down the street looking like she just finished training.

“Hey Hinata” Ino shouted at the direction of Hinata.

“Hinata saw her fellow kunoichi, she smiled and started to head towards their direction.

She sat right beside Sakura.

“Hey, have you guys heard?” asked a grinning Ino

“Heard what?” asked a curious Ten-ten

“Well there are rumors spreading that every morning, two people, apparently a boy and a girl is always seen fighting in the training grounds near the waterfalls” whispered Ino.

Hinata started coughing almost dropping her tea on the table.

“Are you alright Hinata-chan?” asked a concerned Sakura

“Don`t worry about me, I`m alright” answered Hinata who was trying to hide the fact that she knew what Ino was talking about.

“As I was saying…” continued Ino, “they were not exactly fighting, rather more like sparring as other people would say a strange kind of new taijutsu”
“What do you mean a strange type of new taijutsu” asked Ten-ten

“It`s exactly what I mean, no one who has seen them could identify the type of taijutsu they were using. It is different than any taijutsu here in Konnoha” said Ino

Hinata just kept quite and did not try to enter the conversation.

“Have you asked Lee-kun or Gai-sensei about it?” asked Sakura

“I asked Lee about it, he said that he was mesmerized by how the couple move…” said Ino

“Do you mean Lee has actually seen them?” asked Ten-ten

“Apparently he has..” Ino continued “He said that he went there as soon as he heard the rumor, their taijutsu were amazing , unlike anything he have ever seen before,”

“Then” asked Sakura

“As he went to greet the couple the girl suddenly formed a few hand seals, and poof they were gone.” Said Ino in dismay

Hinata just started blushing.

“Hinata-chan, are you sure you`re alright?” asked Ten-ten

“Yeah Hinata-chan, you are red, do you a fever or something?” added Sakura.

Just then a spiky-haired blonde enters the restaurant.

“Ney, Hina-chan” suddenly waving his hand at the raven-colored hair girl.

Hinata who blushed some more as the people inside the restaurant started looking at them just gave a shy wave at naruto saying “Hi Naruto-kun”

“Neh..” asked Naruto “can I seat with you beautiful girls?”

“Sure you can Naruto-kun” answered Ino

“Wow Naruto, when did you become such a charmer?” asked Ten-ten

Naruto just smiled at them with his usual grin

“Yeah well it comes to you when you have one of the most beautiful girls in the whole world” Naruto looking to Hinata as he sat beside her

“Naruto-kun” as Hinata blushed some more as Ino cuts them off

“Hey you two love birds, I`m in a middle of an important gossip here, would you mind saving your being sweet together when alone” said Ino with a slightly evil grin while looking at Naruto and Hinata who were both blushing.

Sakura on the other hand was just sadly listening

“As I was saying, I heard this started to happen about three months ago, the boy was said to have spiky hair while the girl had wavy shoulder length hair” explained Ino.

Both Naruto and Hinata just froze in their sit.

“Hmmm…” Ten-ten thought, “ a guy with spiky hair and a girl with wavy shoulder length hair… I feel like these fit somebody we know”

“My thought as well” Ino added “I just can`t seem to point my finger on it.

Suddenly, with a loud voice Naruto shouted “I just remembered” looking at Hinata “Hina-chan and I were summoned to Obaa-chan`s I mean Hokage`s office” 

“Let`s go Hina-chan” as Naruto grabbed Hinata`s hand and started to walk to the door

“See you guys later” said Naruto as he wave goodbye to the three kunoichi who was still sitting at the table.

Ten-ten and Ino were deep in thought

“A guy with spiky hair” Ino thought

“A girl with wavy shoulder length hair” Ten-ten thought

Both of them suddenly gave out a scream “AHHHH!”

They looked at each other and said their Naruto and Hinata.

But before they noticed it, the couple was already gone.

All the while Sakura was looking at the couple who just left and can`t do anything but fake a smile…..


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 6

Sakura was in her room, staring at the moon. She was deep in thought, remembering all the things that has happened in the past three years.




“A lot has happened in three years” She thought to herself


Four moths have passed since Naruto and Hinata went on their class A mission, Sasuke was released from the hospital making Sakura happy but for only a moment. She was soon to learn that things were not going to be the same anymore.

An order was made by Tsunade that team 7 was officially being disbanded, and to add to the shock Sasuke was to immediately train with Kakashi in s secret place, while sakura was to join the undermanned team 8.

It was not that Sakura didn`t like her new team, Kiba was infact a lot like Naruto, loud and sometimes obnoxious and Shino although quiet and very stoic was very good as a teammate. And when push comes to shove both of them were very dependable. She was also able to learn quite a number of illusion type genjutsu from her new sensei Kurenai.

She would often see Kurenai looking troubled, and when she asked her new sensei about it she just answered that she was worried about Hinata.

After a year of being teammates and dozens of missions, they were disbanded after becoming full-pledged chuunins, and once again Sakura was left alone……

Five months passed, a welcome news was given to Sakura. Both Kakashi and Sasuke have returned. She thought to herself that she will be once again reunited to Sasuke, not knowing the pain she would soon feel.





She then remembered a dark quite night, a night she would never forget….


“But why Sasuke-kun, why are you saying that you can`t return my love for you and why are you saying that I should not come near you anymore” asked a desperate and crying Sakura

“I`m sorry Sakura-chan, the path that I have chosen is the most dangerous path of all, I can`t let people who I have treated as my family get hurt because of me. Answered Sasuke.

“But why Sasuke kun?” asked Sakura

“I don`t want anyone else getting hurt because of me, this is between me and my brother, again I`m sorry Sakura-chan” said Sasuke as he left the weeping Sakura.





Tears started to fall down Sakura`s Cheek as she relived what happened that night,



Soon after both Sasuke and Shikamaru were assigned to Gai`s team to form a five-man jounin candidate team. A genius byakugan user, a taijutsu expert, a long-range combat specialist, an Uchiha with a determination to become stronger, and a lazy shadow-binding battle tactician. With talent in their team it was obvious that they will have no problem passing the exam, no team was able to rival them as they went on their way to become jounins.

After the exams, team Gai decided to stick together and along with their former sensei, Maito Gai, formed one of the jounin teams in Konnoha. Shikamaru was assigned as a Chuunin examiner and Sasuke was assigned as a partner to Kakashi to carry out some of the most dangerous missions.



Sakura around only to glance at an old picture frame on her bed, she stood up to get the frame to see it. It was a photo of the original team 7 with their sensei. Her thought was shifted to about a year ago when she was summoned to the Hokage`s office.


“I heard you have one of the best chakra control in your batch?” asked Tsunade

Sakura who was still sad couldn`t even answer the Hokage`s question

Tsunade rubbed her temples saying “well I don`t blame you for being angry with me, I mean I sent Naruto away for three years and disbanded your team and the made Sasuke Kakashi`s partner, I know you feel kind of left out so I decided to teach you a few of my jutsus, but of course it won`t be for free.”

Sakura looked puzzled at Tsunade.

“I will only teach you if you agree to do all my paperwork for three months” stated Tsunade

Quickly three moths have passed, Sakura only learned a few simple medical jutsu because she wanted to learn Tsunade`s technique to demolish and destroy almost anything with her fists.

She suddenly thought “ I can`t wait to show Naruto what I can do.”

“Naruto?” she finally realizes “Why the hell am I thinking of that idiot?” It was almost as if she missed him.

After that all she could think about was Naruto, all of his pranks, the way he is always saying he`s going to be Hokage, how he would always try to impress her,… and then it hit her, was she starting to have feelings for the blonde-haired idiot.




One final thought came to Sakura that night… It was about two months ago….


She woke up early that morning not knowing why when she spotted a familiar spiked-hair boy running through the still fogged-filled streets of konnoha…

“That was Naruto-kun” she told herself “Where is he going this early?”

Before she knew it she had the urge the follow the shinobi, She ended up at the training grounds in the north of the village…. The fog was still thick when she saw two silhouettes in the fog. It was Naruto and Hinata, they were sparring with each other with moves Sakura has never seen before. They were so graceful almost as if they were dancing, one knows exactly what the other one was thinking.




“Was this the reason they were so close?” “What actually happened between them these past three years?” “Why am I this sad whenever I see them together?” This was the questions that circulated in Sakura`s mind as she fell asleep in her bed, tears were running down her cheeks.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 7


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 7


It was quiet night in mid September in Konnoha. The air was cold and chilly. The streets were lit. Atop the balcony of Yodaime`s house sat Naruto and Hinata, they were staring at the sky admiring how beautiful it was with the moon so clear and stars sparkling brightly. They noth seemed so content, so happy that Kurenai just decided not to bother them wnd went straight to her room. They were sitting on a couch in the balcony, Naruto`s arm was over Hinata`s shoulder, while the girl`s head was resting on his chest. Naruto looked at Hinata`s eyes, the stars were reflecting on her eyes, almost sparkling.

“Ney Hina-chan” the boy started to speak

“What is it Naruto-kun?” asked the raven-haired girl looking at boy she was sitting with

“I was wondering, after we kicked everyone`s butt in the jounin exams if you would…………

.
.
.
.
.

Ever since Naruto and Hinata came back from their three year class A mission, It was clear to everyone that they have gotten close together. Every morning they would be training together. But this was only known amongst their friends for the reason that Hinata`s father would not agree that her daughter and future heiress to the Hyuuga clan has a relationship with the Kyuubi`s container. This was the only time of the day that they could be at peace with each other`s company. But all of this was soon to change, if it was for better or for good, no define answers can be given.

Hinata got home late one afternoon, both she and Naruto was in the Hokage`s office the whole day writing the reports of their training with Sora. Usually, Naruto will have some kind of escape plan ready, but today was different, Tsunade had all the bases covered. There were no chance of them escaping. Much to Naruto`s disnay, they were forced to write the reports.

Hinata finished early and was dismissed from Tsunade`s office leaving Naruto with Tsunade. The Hokage persuaded the young Hyuuga to leave the blonde-hair boy with her.

As Hinata was entering the Hyuuga manor, a servant greeted her saying “Konnichiwa Lady Hinata-san, your father requests you presence in the main hall tonight. There is going to be a meeting of the elders and you are to attend it.”

A meeting of the elders, Hinata thought to herself. But why was I being requested to attend it.

As she was approaching her room, she meets up with her cousin in the corridor.

“Konnichiwa, Neji-san” Hinata smilingly greeted her cousin. But to her surprise, Neji was deep in his thought. She doubt if he even saw her. But the expression on Neji`s face concerned her. Sadness, anger, doubts, the young genius eyes were filled with different emotions.

In her room, Hinata cleansed herself, afterwards she put on the traditional kimono she wore for such occasions. While she was combing her hair, she was imagining the sight of Naruto writing the reports and Tsunade smacking him in the head every time he stopped to conplain. She smiled, but was once again distracted when she remembered her cousin`s expression.

As she was walking through the manor heading towards the main hall, Hinata felt a sense of uneasiness which she could not explain. The only thing she could explain was she felt this every time she remembered Neji`s expression. Upon arriving at the main hall, she announced her arrival and asked permission to come in.

As Hinata entered the room she saw her father sitting in the center of the room, looking serious as usual she thought. Behind him were the elders of the clan. But what surprised her was that Neji was also there. He was sitting in the room facing her father and the elders.

“Hinata, please take a seat beside Neji, we a an important matter to discuss with both of you.” Said one of the elders.

Hinata bowed her head and went to sit beside her cousin.

She looked at her cousin, his face was still filled with unexplainable emotions.

“Hinata, Neji” started Hiashi “ I will go straight to the point, the elders and I have agreed that Neji`s talents and abilities will be most beneficial for the clan, they will make the clan stronger. So we have decided to start his training to become the new heir to the Hyuuga clan.”

Hinata was surprise by her father`s announcement. But she was somewhat relieved, the fact that she no longer had to carry the burden of being the heiress to the hyuuga clan. But began to feel uneasy upon seeing Neji, he was more nervous than she have ever seen. He was shaking, his fists were tightly closed.

“But” Hinata`s thoughts were stopped when her father began to speak again.

“As being born into the branch family, he has no right to become heir to the clan. To uphold our traditions, we have agreed on a compromise as to how to make Neji eligible to become heir.” Hiashi stated.

Hinata once again looked at her cousin, his fists were trembling, he was biting his lip. But why Hinata thought, Neji-san should be happy to become heir. But why was he acting like this.

“So therefore, the only way that Neji can become heir is for him to become part of the main family” Hiashi said

Finally it was clear, the fact that the she and Neji was requested to attend a meeting for the elders, Neji`s strange actions and behavior, and the uneasiness she felt. Her mind prossesed it in an instant. She did want to hear what her father was going to say next for she already knew what it was going to be.

“Hinata, you and Neji are to become husband and wife”


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 8


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 8


Husband and wife.

These words echoed in Hinata`s mind, she was angry, she was shocked, she felt like the world came crashing down on her. She did not know what to do until her father spoke again.

“Your wedding will be good for the clan. Our blood line limit shall be preserved and pure. Both of you were summoned here to talk about the plans for the wedding. We have agreed that the ceremony will be held at…..” But before Hiashi could finish, he was interrupted a loud voice.

“No! Otou-san” Hinata loudly saying, she stood up some tears can be seen her eyes.

“Hinata, what are you saying?” Hiashi slightly raising his voice.

Hinata who obviously was still scared of her father spoke in a voice no one has ever heard before. She was full of courage upon saying that 

“I will not marry Neji-san just for the good of the clan.”

Everyone in the room was shock, was this really Hyuuga Hinata, the girl with no self-confidence. But now look at her, standing up to her own father in front of the elders of the Hyuuga clan.

“Hinata!” Hiashi standing up shouting “Are you disobeying my decisions!?”

Hiashi`s voice was loud almost commanding, it could be heard across the room aswell as outside in the corridors. His voice was enough to wake up Hanabi from her sleep.

“Hiashi, calm down” instructed by one of the elders

“Yes Hiashi, let us first hear the child`s reason for not accepting the proposal” added another of the elders.

Hiashi who was still filled with anger said “Very well”

Hiashi went back to sitting.

“Now child” said the second elder looking at the young Hyuuga “Why do you not accept the proposal of marriage to your cousin?”

Everyone in room looked at Hinata, all the while Neji was shocked upon seeing her cousins new found courage and against her own father of all people, the person who always put her down.

“Otou-san, because..” Hinata pausing for a moment trying to keep her composure until finally saying “because I love someone else!”

Hiashi`s eyebrows rose upon hearing her daughter`s answer

“Are you telling us the you are willing to sacrifice the future of clan all for this person?” asked the third elder

Hinata slightly hesitating but soundly said “Hai”

Her eyes were filled with courage and bravery, Neji thought to himself that since when did Hinata able to achieve this much confidence in herself, it was almost as if she was acting like Uzuma…..

Finally the young genius understood. And ended up asking himself “Has he influenced Hinata-san this much that she was willing to oppose her father, her lineage, her destiny”

“And who is this boy?” Hiashi asking his daughter once again his voice was filled with more anger.

All the while the young Hanabi was outside the main hall listening to the conversation.

“I love Naruto-kun” said Hinata

“The demon boy” exclaimed one of the elders

“Please don`t call him a demon” Hinata saying in a loud voice 

“Wasn`t it enough it enough that Yodaime-sama and Nanashi-san sacrificed their own lives to seal the Kyuubi into their new born baby not knowing that their child would be mistreated by the same village they died saving!”

Everyone in the room froze, they were all stunned upon Hinata`s revelations. All of the elders as well as Hiashi knew exactly what Hinata was talking about but it took a few more moments for Neji to analyze what his cousin just said.

“Yodaime`s son?” thought Neji “is she talking about Uzumaki-san” he was finally broken off his thoughts when he heard his cousin speaking again

“Otou-san” Hinata speaking calmly but still composed “Some of the things that I learned during the three years that I trained was to make decisions for myself and not letting other people influence them, and how to judge other people. But if our traditions clouds your judgments about other people, I don`t want to be part of this clan anymore.”

“Hinata-san” Neji said while looking at Hinata

It was clear that Hinata was crying, but the determination on her face prevents it from showing especially when she said “I don`t want to be a Hyuuga anymore!”

Hanabi could not believe what her sister just said.

The elders were also shocked upon hearing Hinata`s decision.

“Hinata!” Hiashi standing up and shouted “Are you going to leave our clan for that demon?”

“Naruto-kun is not a demon” Hinata shouting back at her father “He has shown more compassion and respect for me than anyone else ever had” Hinata was already crying but still stood firm.

“Hiashi…” said the last of the elders “it seems that she had made her decision.”

Hiashi looking at the elders said “But..”

“Hinata..” said the elder “You very well know the consequences of your actions?”

Hinata looked down for a moment before raising her voice saying “Hai”

Upon hearing the girls answer, the elder stood up and said “All of you here are now witnesses, Hinata as of now is no longer a Hyuuga, from this point own Hyuuga Hanabi will be the heiress to the Hyuuga clan.”
.
.
.
.

It was already late about between ten and eleven pm. Hinata was in her room packing, she decided to leave all the things the was given to her in the clan.All she packed was some personal things and all the things she got from her three year trip with Naruto and Sora. As she was packing she heard a knock on her door, it was Neji and Hanabi.

“Hinata-chan” Hanabi rushing to her sister hugging her

“Hanabi-chan” said Hinata

“Please don`t leave Hinata-chan, maybe if you apologize to otou-san he would reconsider and….” Hanabi was cut offed bt her sister

“Hanabi-chan, this is something I decided to do please understand” Hinata explained to her sister

Neji came closer to the siblings who were both crying saying “Hinata-san, where are you planning to go?”
Hinata whipped her tears and said “I`m planning on staying with Naruto-kun for the moment”

“I understand, I would like to help you carry your bags if you don`t mind since it`s already late.” Neji offered

Hinata said her goodbyes to her sister and together with Neji went to Yodaime`s house. As they were walking through the streets of Konnoha,

“Hinata-chan” asked Neji

Of course Hinata was surprised for it was the first time Neji called her Hinata-chan

“Hai, Neji-san”

“I envy your strength” said Neji

“What do you mean Neji-san, I`m not strong” answered Hinata

“You are strong, even stronger than me, because you were able to fight and escape your destiny. This proves how much you`ve grown and how strong you are” explained Neji

“Arigato, Neji-san” said Hinata

“I just want to ask one thing Hinata-chan, is the source of your courage and strength Uzumaki-san” Neji asked another question

Hinata just smiled, tears can still be seen in her eyes as she said “Naruto-kun is more than my strength and courage, he is also my hope and the one I love”

The two continued to walk towards Yodaime`s house.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 9 (my favorite chapter so far)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 9

Naruto was having a late night snack. As usual he was having his favorite ramen. While he was waiting for the water to boil, he was surprised when he heard the doorbell rang.

“Who could be visiting me at this late of night” Naruto thought to himself as he approached the door, chopsticks still in hand.

“Konbawa, Uzumaki-san” Neji greeted Naruto as the blonde-haired boy opened the door.

“Konbawa, Neji, what are you doing here….” Naruto was cut offed when he saw who was standing behind the Hyuuga prodigy.

“Naruto-kun..” Hinata said quietly, 

“Hina-chan?” Naruto asked as he did not know why Hinata looked so sad. 

She did not answer, which gave Naruto more reason to worry about her.

“Neji, why does Hinata look so sad, and what`s with all the bags?” Naruto yelling at Neji

“Uzumaki-san” started Neji “Something happened in the Hyuuga manor, and right now I`m asking you if you could let Hinata-chan stay here for the time being?”

Naruto was somehow surprised. First since when did Neji became so polite with him, and second when did he started calling Hinata Hinata-chan. But that was beside the point he thought, what happened in the Hyuuga manor must be preety big if Hinata had to stay with him for a while.

“Uhmm Neji-san” Naruto started speaking trying to be as polite as possible “What happened, and why does Hina-chan have to stay with me, not that I don`t like the idea of Hina-chan and me being together in one house like how we did in the past three years but….” 

He was cut-offed by Neji saying “I think it`s better if Hinata-chan was the one to explain the situation to you” he looked at his cousin and smiled at her, Hinata whose eyes were still watery just smiled back.

Naruto just stood there and thought to himself “Am I missing something?”
.
.
.
.
After Neji left, the two went to the living room and sat on the sofa, both were quite for a while, not knowing what to say to the other until Naruto broke the silence

“Hina-chan, do you want some tea?” Naruto asked Hinata

Hinata just nodded still not speaking

Naruto then stood up and went to the kitchen, he opened a cabinet and took out some tea, it was Hinat`s favorite tea he always made sure that he had them for Hinata everytime she came over. 

When he came out of the kitchen, Naruto was holding a tray with a bowl of ramen, two teacups and a small teakettle. He placed the tray in the table and sat beside Hinata.

“Ney Hina-chan, since when did Neji started calling you Hinata-chan?” Naruto was obviously trying to lighten the atmospere around them, “And why was he smiling at you, if I didn`t know any better I would get jealous and….” he suddenly stop when he saw Hinata broken into tears

“Hina-chan I was only joking and…..” Naruto scrambled for something to say

“Oh, Naruto-kun” Hinata finally spoke.

“Hina-chan” Naruto finally looking serious “What happened?”
.
.
.
Hinata told Naruto everything that happened that night, from the arrange marriage to her leaving the clan. The boy didn`t know if he was to get angry or to be happy. Angry in the sense that they were forcing Hinata into something she did not want to do. Happy for the fact that she was finally free from the responsibilities of being a Hyuuga.

After Hinata finished telling Naruto everything, the boy came closer to her, he held her hand and said “Don`t be sad Hina-chan, you will never be alone and no one will ever hurt you, I will always be here to protect you….” Naruto stopped for a few moments then said 
“…. And always love you”

Then Naruto move his face closer to her and kissed her, his arms move behind her and hugged her tightly. Hinata felt Naruto`s love and his willingness to protect her.

How Did You Know

I remember so well

The day that you came into my life

You asked for my name

You had the most beautiful smile



My life started to change

I'd wake up each day feeling alright

With you right by my side

Makes me feel things will work out just fine



How did you know

I needed someone like you in my life

That there's an empty space in my heart

You came at the right time in my life



I'll never forget

How you brought the sun to shine in my life

And took all the worries and fears that I had

I guess what I'm really trying to say

It's not everyday that someone like you comes my way

No words can express how much

I love you.


How did you know

I needed someone like you in my life

That there's an empty space in my heart

You came at the right time in my life



I'll never forget

How you brought the sun to shine in my life

And took all the worries and fears that I had

I guess what I'm really trying to say

It's not everyday that someone like you comes my way

No words can express how much

I love you.

When they broke the kiss they looked into each other`s eyes, no words were needed because each knew what the other wanted to say, they just looked at each other and once again kissed, their hands held each other and their minds were one. The tea and the ramen Naruto brought was already cold but neither of them cared.

Their desires are visible and their intentions were clear, they were with each other and nothing else matters, they held each others hand all night not wanting to let go, it was if the world has stopped just for them.
.
.
.
.
.

"After we kick everyone`s butt in the jounin exams you would ma...ma...marry me!!!!" Naruto was finally able to say

Hinata for her side was shocked and was speechless then she heard Naruto speaking again

"I know it`s not for a few years for now, maybe two or three or four years form now or even longer but I would really like to know if you really have any intention of marrying me and having a family and living happily here" Naruto said in one straight sentence

Hinata just stared at him, she has never seen him this nervous before, but before she could speak, Naruto took a box from his pocket and gave it to Hinata.

"Please open it Hina-chan" Naruto insisted, he was blushing a rare sight to see Hinata thought to herself

When she opened the box she saw a half heart shaped pendant an N was eteched in it.It was made of a blue crystal and it was sparkling.

"But Naruto-kun" Hinata asked "Why is it only half a heart?"

Then Naruto opened his jacket revealing a similar half heart shaped pendant but it had an H in it instead of an N.

"Because were two halves of each other Hina-chan, you`re half of me and I`m half of you" Naruto said

Then Hina-chan suddenly hugged him saying "Naruto-kun, I also want to be with you, to have a family, to be happy together."

Naruto who was still processing what Hinata just said asked "So the answer is yes?"

"Hai, Naruto-kun"Hinata said happily an honest smile is seen in her face

Naruto then stood up and started shouting, Kurenai who was already in her room rushed to were the two where and said "What happened, Naruto why are you shouting?"

"Kurenai-sensei" Naruto said happily as he run to the jounin and lifted her grabbing her waist

"Naruto! what are you doing, put me down?" insisted Kurenai

"Hinata just said yes, SHE SAID YES!" Naruto shouted

"What do you mean Hinata just said yes?" asked a now curious Kurenai

"She just said yes into marrying me" Naruto shouted

"Really" Kurenai`s eyes were wide opened as she looked at Hinata, the girl just blushed and nodded her head in an act to say yes

"Congatulations to the both of you then" Kurenai released herself from Naruto and came to Hinata

"This calls for a celebration, I`ll get the foods" Naruto shouted while jumping and went to the kitchen.

Hinata and Kurenai just laughed as they looked at what they thought was the happiest person in the world, aside from Hinata as happinest can be seen in her as she look at the pendant the man she loved just gave her


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 10

The next morning, Tsunade was in her office doing some paperwork and complaining why she took the job as usual.

Suddenly the guard outside shouted and said “ Hokage-sama, the jounin Yuuhi Kurenai is asking an audience with you”

Tsunade stopped doing her paperwork and said “Ah, very well let her in”

A sign of relief can be seen in Tsunade`s face as she could finally rest after doing so much paperwork.

“Ohayou, hokage-sama” greeted Kurenai

“Ohayou” Tsunade greeted back

“So…?” Tsunade started “ How`s the life of being a single mother of two lovesick teenagers?”

Kurenai just sighed and answered “Well Hokage-sama, I don`t know if I`m going to be happy or sad” 

“And why is that?” asked again by Tsunade as she brought out some sake. She tought this was going to be a long talk so she told the guards that no one was to disturb them.

“Well I`m happy to see that Hinatafinally overcame everything that made her weak, probably being with Naruto brought out her real strength” Kurenai started as she took a sip of the sake

“So what`s the problem there Kurenai?” asked again by the Tsunade as she drank more sake

“Both she and Naruto have become much stronger than before, they know a lot new jutsu`s than even I don`t know and on top of that, every morning they spar with each other in this weird taijutsu that I think only the two of them know.” Continued Kurenai

“Of course they`ll be stronger, I was the one who chose their their teacher” Tsunade boasted as she started laughing “So why are you sad then Kurenai?”

Kurenai hesitated for a moment then said “I know this kind of embarrassing, but I`m kinda envious of them”

“Oh really?” asked Tsunade as somewhat interested. She knew Kurenai was one of the most famous bachelorette in the whole village

“Well Naruto just proposed to Hinata last night, he asked her if she was willing to marry him” Kurenai said

Tsunade`s mouth was wide open, she could not believe what she just heard. Naruto the brat who convinced her to become Hokage, the loudest, hyperactive, disrespectful, obnoxious, and most annoting ninja in the whole village just proposed to someone.

“So what did Hinata say?” asked a now very anxious Tsunade

“Well she said yes, Naruto even gave her a half-heart shaped pendant. I think it`s made out of diamond, but it was cerulean in color almost like a sapphire” Kurenai continued.

“So, he did buy that diamond” Tsunade said

“Hokage-sama, do you mean you know where Naruto got that pendant?” asked Kurenai

“Well, I kinda asked Naruto to pick up something at the jewelry shop last week” started Tsunade

“And” asked Kurenai

“Well the store keeper told me that the person I sent to pick up my parcel bought a pair of very rare and not to say expensive pair of necklaces, apparently they were made out of a rare blue diamond found only in certain places in the wave country.” Explained Tsunade drinking more sake

“Really” Kurenai was amazed by what she heard the Hokage said
“Yeah, I also liked those necklaces but they were too expensive even for me to buy” Pouted Tsunade

“So how was Naruto able to buy them?” asked Kurenai

“Apparently, Naruto stopped going to the Ichiraku Restaurant this past couple of months, and he has been askin me for a few well-paid missions” Tsunade said

“I feeling kinda envious of Hinata right now. First of all Naruto is a real gentleman when he`s with her, you could almost say that he`s a dream date for anyone.” Kurenai said while also drinking some sake

“Really a gentleman?” Tsunade`s was once again surprised at Kurenai`s comment

“Yeah, ever since you FORCED….” Kurenai stressing on the word “…me to be their guardian I noticed a new level of maturitythe both of them have reached, to be honest I would really like to see them fight in a serious battle to see how much stronger they are now”

“That we both agree on Kurenai, It`s just that I`m having a hard time putting them into a five-man team” Tsunade explains “I think they`re even stronger than most of the chuunins and maybe half of the jounins in the village”

Suddenly two figures appeared in the Hokage tower`s window. One of them have long braided hair, she also had a big sword covered by bandage on her back. The other one wore some kind of battle kimono and she carried a child on her back and a small dog in her arms.

“Ney Obaa-chan! How are you doing?” shouted the girl with braided hair

Tsunade and Kurenai looked at them and Tsunade just couldn`t help but smile
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
Meanwhile in a dark mansion in an unknown location, a group were talking

“Itachi!” said a man sitting on a throne in the center of the room “How do you explain that you were driven back by two mere children and two exhausted ninjas?”

“HAHAHA” laughed the man who was standing beside the throne “Itachi, the famous user of the Mangenkyou Sharingan, killer of his whole clan, ran away with his tail between his legs from a couple of little kids” said mocking Itachi 

“You can only laugh because you are not the one who witnessed the power of the Kyuubi, he used it in a different way than expected. He released the demon`s power in such a way that he almost became the demon himself” answered Itachi to the man

“Hey Ogami, don`t pick on my Itachi, besides he did his best, and look at what happened to ugly Kisame” said a girl who was sitting on Nadare`s shoulder

“Don`t get mad at me Rinko, I`m just stating the facts” answered Ogami. He was a handsome man, he had hair as green as leaves and eyes that are the same, he was just as tall as Naruto.

“I hate you, Ogami-baka” Rinko answered while sticking out her tongue. She was just about thirteen years old, she had hair like the sky, light blue and eyes like Ogami, only they were lighter green. She was kinda short.

“Hey you guys, the big boss is trying to talk to Itachi, so please be quiet” said Akira, he crossed his two arms while another one from his back appeared and let him smoked a cigarette

“If what Itachi says is true, then we must proceed to our next plans” a girl beside the leader started saying

“Yes, it seems that we have no choice” said the leader

Suddenly Ogami became serious and began walking to the door

“Ogami, where are you going?” asked Nadare

“Well one of mt shikigami just got destroyed, I plan on catching who did it” said Ogami as he left the room


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 11


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 11

Kakashi and Sasuke were in a forest near to where they believe the Akatsuki headquarters were. They just finished destroying a lion-like creature made of paper.

“Kakashi-sensei, what was that?” asked Sasuke 

“Well, it looked like a puppet, but I couldn`t be sure because I never saw Chakra strings attched to it.” Answered Kakashi

As they were talking, they suddenly notice a presence from behind one of the trees in the forest.

“So you were the ones who destroyed my familiars?” Said a teenager. He looked not much older than Sasuke. He wore the a black robe with patterns of red clouds in it.A robe that could only belong to an Akatsuki.

“Who are you?” asked Sasuke looking ever serious that he saw a member of the group that his brother was in.

Ogami saw that the boy had eyes the same as Itachi, knowing for a fact that the only ones who possessed it was Itachi, his brother and Kakashi which he recognized immedietly.

“Oh, how rude of me, my name is Ogami the paper master. I`m a member of Akatsuki.” asked Ogami, brining out a little pink book that is all too familiar to Kakashi.

As Sasuke was about to attack Ogami, his hand was grabbed by Kakashi who had a serious look on his face.

“Sasuke wait, I want to ask him something first.” Said Kakashi letting go of the Uchiha`s hand

He then looked towards the young man infront of them saying “You said you`re name was Ogami right?”

The young man just nodded in agreement still reading the little pink book

Then Kakashi slowly pointed at the book saying “Is that the latest issue of ICHA ICHA PARADISE?”

Sasuke almost collapsed upon hearing his partners question. He thought “The guy was an Akatsuki and his asking him about a stupid perverted book?”

“Why yes it is” answered Ogami with happy smile on his face “It is issue number 16, so are you an Icha Icha Paradise reader as well?”

“I am actually a fan, I have all other 15 issues, 6 of them are autographed copies by the author himself” said Kakashi

“Wow autographed copies you`re so lucky, the other Akatsuki`s think that it`s perverted to read this book but I tell them it`s not” said Ogami with a grin on his face that was equal to Naruto`s grin

Sasuke was having a migraine listening to Kakashi and Ogami talk about Icha Icha Paradise until he heard something that made him serious

“I never really got the chance to talk to anyone who likes the book as well, that`s why it`s too bad you have to die”
.
.
.
.
.
Naruto and Hinata were having lunch, Kurenai told them that she would be with Tsunade the whole day discussing some things so she won`t be able to join them. They were eating some barbequed pork that Hinata had prepared.

As they were eating, they heard a loud bashful knocking on the door.

When Hinata opened the door she was immedietly welcomed by a huge bear hug and a screaming “HINATA_CHAN!!”

Hinata was speechless, she was surprised upon seeing who was the one hugging her. 

Naruto then came close to the door saying “Ney Hina-chan, whose at the do…..” 

He could not finish his sentence, he just rushed towards the door and hugged Hinata and Sora

“Nee-chan, you`re here, you`re back I`m so happy Nee-chan” Naruto shouted as he hugged the two most important people in his life

“Naruto, since when did you became so dramatic” yelled Sora as she struggled to get loose from Naruto`s hug

Tsunade, Yasu, and Kurenai just stood a few distances away from the trio, they just couldn`t help but smile at what they were seeing.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Inside the house Hinata was playing with Miki while Naruto was preparing some food and drinks for Sora and the others, and some snacks for Dango. After a while Miki was put to sleep using one of Yasu`s jutsu. Soon after the six of them started talking.

“Well Naruto, Hinata, it seems that you have finally completed you`re class A mission as of today.” Said Tsunade

“You mean….” Hinata was suddenly cut off by Sora

“That`s right Hina-chan, me and the Ice Queen here have decided to join this village” boasted Sora

“So that means that we will always be together right nee-chan?” asked Naruto

“Yeah we will” answered Sora as she put Naruto in a headlock and adding “I will make sure that you will never feel alone again”

Yasu then saw that Hinata was kind of sad upon hearing what Sora said and asked “Hinata-chan, what`s wrong?”

Hinata trying to hide what she felt just lied and said “Nothings wrong with me Yasu-san?”

“Hinata-chan, you know it`s pointless to lie to me?” Said Yasu

Then Kurenai started to spoke “well the reason why Hinata is sad is because…..”

She explained to Sora and Yasu about what happened to Hinata and her clan

“Those bastards!” Sora yelled

“Don`t worry about it nee-chan” Hinata tried to calm down Sora, you may say that it was a blessing in disguise because now I can live with Naruto-kun” Hinata said

“Yeah I guess your right, but if your now living with my idiot brother…” Sora then looked at Naruto saying 

“You haven`t done anything to her have you?”

“What do you mean Nee-chan?, I would never take advantage of Hina-chan?” answered Naruto

Hinata just blushed at the question Sora made. Tsunade just covered her head as she drank more sake as she looked at the sight of Naruto and Sora bickering. Kurenai who was also slightly blushing started coughing and said

“Sora-san, don`t worry about it. I have been Hinata and Naruto`s guardian ever since that incident, but if my I ask..” Kurenai then pointed at the sword Sora was carrying 

“Isn`t that Kisame. Itachi`s partner`s sword?”

“It is” Yasu answered as she drank some tea. She was obviously angered upon hearing Itachi`s name

“I brought as a victory trophy for Naruto and Hinata-chan” Sora explained

Then Naruto`s face got serious as he started to talk

“Tsunade-sama, Kurenai-san, both of you have helped me a lot since me and Hina-chan have returned, so I just don`t want hide anything from you” said Naruto as he looked at Hinata, Sora and Yasu. All three of them just nodded in agreement.

Tsunade and Kurenai were dumbstruck by Naruto`s sudden respectful attitude and they knew what he was about to tell them was important.

“I think both of you know about the Kyuubi being inside of me right?” said Naruto “But I don`t think you know anything about………..”

Naruto told them about everything, Yodaime, Nanashi, Sora, and Kakashi`s relationship with Naruto.

Of course Kurenai was surprised upon hearing Naruto`s real identity, Tsunade on the other hand just said 

“To think both you and your father were students of that pervert” she was clearly referring to Jiraiya.

Kurenai just thought to herself of how painful it must have been for Naruto to find out about the truth and still how the village treated him.

“But you know, one other person knows about this as much as Sora does” Yasu said

Kurenai and Tsunade got to thinking about a person who could know about the fact of Naruto being Yodaime`s son until Tsunade finally asked

“So are you saying someone here in Konnoha know about the truth and did nothing to help Naruto?” asked Tsunade with a bit of anger in her voice

Naruto just bowed his head obviously angry, Hinata just sat by his side and held his hand trying to comfort him, until they heard Sora spoke

“Yeah, that bastard Kakashi knew about everthing and still he did nothing to help my little brother!” Sora forming a fist in her hand

Just then a loud knock was heard at the door and an Anbu came rushing in as Yasu opened the door saying

“Hokage-sama!, Hokage-sama!, the jounins Hatake Kakashi and Uchiha Sasuke have returned, they are both badly injured and in need of immediate treatment!”


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 12


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 12

Naruto rushed down the streets of Konoha. Right behind him followed Hinata, Sora, and Tsunade. Yasu and Kurenai told them that they would look after the house while they were gone.

Naruto was avoiding trees, poles, and peoples as he rushed towards the hospital were Kakashi and Sasuke were.
.
.
.
.
.
“What do you mean badly injured?” asked and enraged Naruto as he grabbed the Anbu by it`s shirt

“Naruto-kun, please calm down” said Hinata trying to calm down Naruto

“Naruto, Hinata-chan is right, you must try to calm down” said Sora as she placed one hand on his brother`s shoulder.

After a while Naruto calmed down upon seeing the concern face of Hinata. 

“Ok now” Tsunade started to speak “Could you explain to us what happened?”

The Anbu started to speak “ Well Hokage-sama…..”
.
.
.
.
Two Anbu`s were guarding the east gate when they suddenly saw two people wearing flak jackets. One of them was carrying the other by the shoulder when suddenly they both collapsed. The two Anbu`s quickly rushed towards the two fallen nins, what they saw completely shocked both of them. They saw a bloodied Sasuke, his body was full of cuts, wounds and bruises, but when they saw the state of the person Sasuke was carrying shocked them more. They saw an even more bloodied Kakashi, he had more wounds than Sasuke, but what stood out the most was the huge slash mark that was run from his right shoulder down to the left side of his stomach. The two Anbu`s quickly carried the two nins and asked for assistance to bring them to the hospital, one of them quickly went and informed the Hokage…..
.
.
.
When the Anbu finally finished explaining what happened, Naruto quickly rushed towards the door, he was quickly followed by Sora and Hinata. Tsunade told the Anbu to go and find Haruno Sakura for she may need her assistance in the treating Kakashi and Sasuke. Kurenai and Yasu told them that they would look after the house for the time being.

“ Sasuke….Kakashi-sensei!” Naruto shouted as he reached the hospital. Hinata, Sora and Tsunade quickly arrived after him.

“Naruto be quiet!!” shouted Tsunade as she turned to face one of the hospitals attendants

“Where are Hatake Kakashi and Uchiha Sasuke?” asked Tsunade to the attendant

“Hokage-sama we were waiting for you, they are in the operating room” answered the attendant

“All right, Naruto you stay here with Hinata and Sora. When Sakura arrives tell her to go to the operating room immediately” said Tsunade as she made her way to the operating room, she was welcomed by Shizune who was already there.

Fifteen minutes later, Sakura arrived, Hinata quickly explained the situation to her and then she rushed towards the operating room..
.
.
.
It has already been a couple of hours since they arrived in the hospital, Sora and Hinata were both sitting in the couch in the waiting area. Naruto on the other hand was walking back and forth showing a signs of irritation. Hinata was going to comfort him but Sora stopped her saying that it will be better if they let him be for the time being.

Suddenly the door of the operating room opened and came out Tsunade, Shizune and Sakura.
“Shizune, I want you to stay here and observe the two of them, report to me if either of them wakes up” Tsunade instructed

“Hai. Hokage-sama” Shizune answered as she left them

Naruto, Sora and Hinata quickly approached Tsunade and Sakura who was visibly exhausted.

“Baa-chan, how are they?” shouted Naruto

“Naruto, please be quiet, I`m still having a headache. Ask Sakura about it” ranted Tsunade

Everyone turned and looked at Sakura at that point

“Sakura-chan how are they doing?” again asked by Naruto

“Well…”started Sakura “Sasuke-kun had some very deep cuts and wounds, but he will be okay. The only severe injury he sustained was a broken left arm. On the other hand Kakashi-sensei is…..” Sakura stopped her explaination

“What about that idiot Kakashi?” shouted Sora who was obviously worried about him

“Well Kakashi has the same wounds as Sasuke, but he was slashed from the right shoulder down to his stomach which is very severe, only time will tell if he will be able to survive this.” Said Tsunade who turned very serious.

Suddenly everyone was quiet, no one wanted to break the silence for they all knew the seriousness of the matter, until Tsunade started talking

“Well we won`t know anything until they wake up, we are all tired so I suggest we go home and get some rest, hopefully Sasuke will be conscious then and he will be able to tell us what happened to them” explained the Hokage

Sora and Hinata was already leaving when Naruto asked them something

“Hina-chan, Nee-chan, can I walk Sakura-chan home? It`s already late nad I just want to ask her a few things.” Asked Naruto

“Ok, Naruto-kun” said Hinata

“All right, but if you`re thinking of two-timing Hinata-chan, I`m gonna kill you myself ok little brother?” said Sora

Naruto laughed and said “Why would I even think of that Nee-chan?”

Unknown to Naruto, Sakura what he said and got to thinking………..


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 13


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 13

Naruto and Sakura were walking through the streets of Konoha. It was already dark, the streets were only lit by the lamp posts in the sidewalk. The walk to Sakura`s house was a very quiet one. Both of them felt awkward about being the first to say anything. They both felt tense about the current situation of their former team.

Halfway to the house, it started to rain. They started to ran because the rain was pouring hard. Naruto and Sakura were both soaking wet when they reached the house. Sakura opened the door and grabbed a few towels from the closet to give to Naruto to dry himself up. Naruto removed his jacket and sat on the couch. Sakura told him to help himself to anything in the kitchen while she took a bath. It was obvious that the rain won`t be stopping anytime soon.

Naruto went to the kitchen and saw something he thought would never see. There was some instant ramen in the cabinet. He always thought Sakura didn`t like ramen so seeing an instant ramen on her kitchen was a bit of a surprise.

While Naruto was waiting for the water to boil, Sakura was in the bathroom and was taking a bath. She was sitting on the bathtub and was thinking about how she realized her feelings for Naruto. How she discovered it when Naruto and Hinata left and how it developed even more upon his return. When she finished, she stop to look at herself in the mirror. She was beautiful, there was no doubt about it. She had quite a number of suitors since the news of Sasuke dumping her were spread by Ino. Genins, Chuunins, and even a number of Jounins were asking her out. She respectfully declines all of them for the reason that she was still uncertain about her feelings for a certain blonde loudmouth. But she was devastated upon Naruto`s return. She had to found out that he and Hinata were already a couple. She was more beautiful than Hinata, so why didn`t Naruto notice her. He was stuck-up crazy for her when he left after all..

Sakura started playing with her hair. She kept it short because most people told her it suited her better. But Hinata had longer hair now. She always sees Naruto playing with it whenever they are together, and Naruto would always go and buy some expensive hair ornaments for Hinata. His reasons as Shikamaru would put it was “He doesn’t want Hinata to get a hair cut, he likes her hair that way”.

Sakura`s eyes made their way to her chests, she held both of them with her hands and sighed and just saying 

“Well, there`s no argument here, Hinata beats me really bad in this category”

Sakura got dressed in her bathrobe and looked outside the window. It was still raining pretty hard and it shows no sign of stopping anytime soon. 

“Maybe even destiny is helping me and giving me a chance to finally tell him how I feel” thought Sakura

Then she finally decided that it was time to tell him and show him how she loved him. It was time to let him know.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile, Hinata was seating by the window, staring outside, the rain was still pouring really hard. Sora, Yasu and Kurenai were all in the living room and drinking tea. Yasu already put Miki to bed. 

“Hinata, don`t worry about Naruto. He can easily take care of himself. And besides the rain is really hard outside he must just be having problems getting home because of it.” Assured Yasu to the worried Hinata.

“Don`t bother her Yasu-chan. She is just insecure that my little brother might cheat on her” said Sora while she was laughing.

“Naruto-kun is not like that Onee-chan” answered Hinata trying to defend Naruto

“I know Hinata-chan, I was just joking

Kurenai just sighed and said “Sora and Naruto acts so much like each other that they are almost like siblings.”

“Hinata, Sora is just teasing you” said Yasu while giving Sora a cold stare.

“Ano, I am pretty worried about Naruto-kun, I`m going over to Sakura-chan`s house to get him” said Hinata as she grabbed two umbrellas and rushing towards the door before anyone could stop her..
.
.
.
.
Naruto was happily eating the ramen he found on the kitchen when Sakura entered the living room wearing only her bathrobe.

“Ney, Sakura-chan this instant ramen is delicious where did you buy…..” Naruto couldn`t finished his sentence when she saw Sakura in her batrobe.

Sakura`s bathrobe was shorter than normal ones. It was like a blouse and a very short mini skirt. It showed her long white legs very easily.

“Naruto-kun, I want to tell you something” said Sakura as she took a seat beside Naruto

“Uhmm, what is it Sakura-chan?” asked Naruto who was obviously nervous about the whole matter. 

Naruto was not nervous about the bathrobe Sakura was wearing. He has seen Hinata and Sora changing their clothes on a few occasions which he received a very powerful punch everytime. It was the way Sakura approached him that got him so worried.

“Naruto, what do you like about Hinata?” asked Sakura

“Well, I don`t really like Hina-chan, I love her” said Naurto

“Really?” asked Sakura

“Yup, believe….” Naruto`s speech was cut stopped when Sakura suddenly launched herself towards Naruto and gave him a very deep kiss which made Naruto fall down in his back in the couch.

What Sakura and Naruto didn`t know was someone was standing outside by the window. Her hands were in her mouth while tears were running down her cheeks………


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 14


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 14

Sakura deepened the kiss she planted on Naruto`s lips. It was quiet for a few moments. The person outside was still crying and cobering her mouth so as to not let out a sound. She was about to leave when she heard something….

“Sakura-chan...Sakura-chan…”Naruto said as he moved away from Sakura

“Naruto-kun, you love me don`t you…”said Sakura as she launched herself once again to kiss Naruto

“S-A-K-U-R-A.. STOP IT” growled Naruto as he grabbed Sakura by her shoulders stopping her in what she was to do

Sakura was startled, she have not see Naruto this angry. It was the first time that he heard Naruto yell at a person out of pure anger.

“Sakura, I know what you are trying to do. But I cannot accept it.” Explained Naruto in a now calm voice

“Naruto, but why. I love…” said Sakura before she was cut off by Naruto

“Please Sakura, you are beautiful sweet and smart, I already heard about what happen to you and Sasuke. But I love Hina-chan and nothing can ever change that. We have been together through almost every hardship you can imagine. I trust my life to her as she trusts hers with me. We are two halves of each other.” Said Naruto holding the half heart pendant of his necklace

The person outside once again started to cry, but her tears were different, it was not sadness but rather of pure happiness like overcoming a hardship that has been given to you. When she heard this she decided to leave and disappear into the darkness of the night.

Sakura was crying, Naruto on the other hand was quiet, he just stood up, grabbed his jacket and went to the door. As he held the doorknob, he felt an embrace behind him. Sakura was hugging him from behind. Naruto held Sakura`s hands and removed them from the embrace. He stood face to face with Sakura, he was smiling. A gentle smile. He grabbed Sakura and hugged her really tight and said

“Sakura-chan, before I wanted you to notice me. But being with Hinata made me understood my true feelings for you. I learned about my true feelings for Hina-chan as well. I wish that you understand your own feelings as well and find the person only for you.” Said Naruto as he broke the embrace and rushed outside the door and into the pouring rain.

Sakura just stood by the door, tears were still in her eyes. But something was different, she had a feint smile. What Naruto told her right before he left made her understood something in her mind…..
.
.
.
.
“Oh man, it`s raining pretty hard. If I have known it was this strong I would have borrowed an umbrella from Sakura-cha…..” said Naruto as he was running through the streets of Konnoha. He was stopped in his thoughts when he saw a person standing under a lamp post. 

She was holding an umbrella over her. The light of the post reflected her lavander eyes. She was smiling at Naruto who was running towards her.

“Hina-chan?” asked the puzzled Naruto as he approached the lamp post

“Naruto-kun, you`re getting wet. Here.” Said Hinata as she offered Naruto the umbrella
.
.
.
.
.
Naruto and Hinata were walking, they were both quiet. Naruto didn`t want to keep anything from Hinata, but he did not know how to start. He was deep in his thoughts trying to figure out a way to tell Hinata about what happen when he was caught off guard by Hinata`s sudden question.

“So how did it go with Sakura-chan, Naruto-kun?”

Naruto who was scrambling for an answer just said “It was ok Hina-chan, I was going to go home when it started to rain and….” He once again froze by Hinata`s next question

“So how did you like Sakura-chan`s kiss?” asked Hinata with an unexplainable look at her face

Naruto at this point was speechless, he did not know how to answer this question. But in his mind rose more questions like 

“how does Hina-chan know?”
“what am I going to do?”
“Oh shit, I`m in big trouble?”
“what will I do?”

As Naruto was trying to think of a good excuse, he was surprised when Hinata suddenly kissed him in the lips and whispered in his ear

“I`m so happy Naruto-kun, you chose me over Sakura-chan and proved that you love me.” Said Hinata

“Hina-chan, I`m sorry I… I…” said Naruto

“Don`t worry Naruto-kun, it`s not your fault, I know everything” assured Hinata 

Naruto and Hinata were both smiling in the rain, their love proven and once again overcame a difficulty.

“But you seem to liked that kiss with Sakura-chan?” teased Hinata

“I didn’t Hina-chan,” answered Naruto

“Hmp, as your punishment…..”said Hinata as she moved closer to Naruto as if she was about to kiss him

Naruto closed his eyes, preparing for the kiss when he felt Hinata grabbed his umbrella and then pushed him to the ground which made him soaking wet

“You will have to get home without an umbrella” said Hinata happily as she ran towards their home

“That`s not fair Hina-chan, come back here” Naruto said as he stood up and went after Hinata.

Both of them were smiling happily like having no concern in the world. Sora, Yasu and Kurenai just looked at the happy couple as Naruto tackled Hinata and both of them were on the ground, soaking wet and was laughing.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 15


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 15

Sakura was walking through the streets, looking back at what she did last night, she felt quite ashamed and doesn`t know what she should do next. She reached Yodaime`s house, she was still unsure why she went there. She just thought to herself that she must apologize to both Naruto and Hinata personally. Before she could knock on the door, she heard voices in the backyard of the house. She went there and saw Naruto and Hinata sitting beside each other under a tree. Hinata resting her head on Naruto`s shoulder. Sora, Yasu and Kurenai were also there somewhat resting. I seemed all of them just finished some kind of training. Miki and Dango were close by playing. Sakura decided not to bother them and left saying to herself that she would just apologize some other time.

She continued her walk across town. The guilt she still felt was getting to her. She needed to talk to somebody about it. It was then that she reached Ino`s flower shop. She thought that if somebody was to know about it, it might as well be her best friend.

She entered the flower shop only to see Ino sulking in the shop`s counter. Sakura approached her to find out what`s wrong with her. She saw that her eyes were still red and watery as if she was crying the whole night.

“Ney, Ino-chan…why are you crying?” asked Sakura

“What are you saying billboard-forehead girl, I`m not crying” Ino said while rubbing her eyes trying to get rid of the tears

“Ino-pig,…”said sakura angrily “You know that we have been friends for a long time so there is no point in you trying to hide it from me?”

Ino looked at her best friend and started to cry again. Then Ino told Sakura about how she found out that Shikamaru was now going out with Temari.

“But you don`t even like Shikamaru, don`t you Ino-chan?” said Sakura in a somewhat surprised tone

“Well, that`s what I thought too aswell, but in the past few weeks, all I can think about is that lazy bum, and then I decided that I was going to tell him about it” continued Ino

Sakura was dumbstrucked about how they`re situation are a lot a like.

“So, what did Shikamaru said after you told him?” asked a concerned Sakura

“I never got to told him” said Ino bowing her head in despair

“Then why are you so sad” said Sakura

“Well, I was about to tell him, when I accidentally saw him and Naruto in the jewelry shop. Shikamaru asked Naruto to help him picked up a special gift for someone.” Said Ino

“Then what happened?” again asked by Sakura

“I heard Shikamaru say something about how he likes the necklaces Naruto and Hinata wears. It`s like they are a part of each other. Then Naruto asked him who he`s going to give the gift to” continued Ino

“And, what did Shikamaru said” said Sakura anticipating Ino`s answer

“He said he was going to give it to Temari, they have been seeing each other since he became a jounin. He was planning on giving her an anniversary gift.” Said Ino as she cried again

As Sakura was trying to comfort Ino, they didn`t notice that Shino was already in the shop and was picking some flowers

“Oh, Shino-kun. Do you want me to wrap those flowers? Are you going to give them to somebody?” asked Ino as she wiped her tears and attended to her customer

“Shino looked at them, then handed the flowers to Ino and grabbed some money from his pocket.

“No thanks Ino, I just need the flowers to help some of my bugs to mate” said Shino in his usual weird voice

Sakura and Ino were both kind of surprise with Shino`s answer but both didn`t bother to ask him anymore

“Say, Shino-kun..” asked Sakura “Aren`t you usually with Kiba-kun?”

“Kiba is probably in our former training ground still sulking” said Shino

“Sulking… why?” asked Ino

“A few days ago he challenge Naruto in a duel claiming that if he beats him he will become Hinata`s new boyfriend” started Shino

Sakura and Ino just stood there and listened to Shino explaining

“Naruto tried to talk his way out of it, but before he could explain Kiba gave Akamaru some food pills and ate some as well, then he attacked Naruto with his Garouga. The attack accumulated a lot of dust which scattered in the training grounds. When the dust settled, there stood Naruto in front of an already unconscious Kiba and Akamaru” said Shino

“Really…” said Ino who was now trying to forget about Shikamaru

“Kiba was almost untouchable during the chuunin exam, and he beat almost everybody there, and you`re telling us Naruto beat the crap out of him with out even breaking a sweat” said Sakura 

“Yes, and if Naruto is now this good, it would be no surprise that Hinata will be aswell. If you ask me those two will be the ones to watch out for in the jounin exams.” Said Shino as he walked out the shop.
.
.
.
Mean while Team Gai were having a training session. Lee have long forgotten about his obsession with Sakura and was now trying to impress Tenten. Too bad for him that Tenten only has eyes for the Hyuuga prodigy.

“Ten-ten-chan, why wouldn`t you go out with me?” pleaded Lee

“Lee, I told you already I like Neji-kun” said Ten-ten

“Ok then Neji, I challenge you to a duel, whoever wins takes Tenten out to dinner tonight” shouted Lee

To Lee`s surprise Neji has already left, and then he turned to Ten-ten and said

“Well Ten-ten-chan, it seems Neji has already accepted defeat, it means we can finally have our date” said Lee

But to his surprise again Ten-ten left as well leaving him all alone. Then a smoke appeared and Gai came out of it with his signature pose

“Lee, why are you here all alone and sad. Where is your power of youth?” asked Gai

Lee, just made puppy dog eyes and started to run towards Gai shouting

“Gai-sensei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!”


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 16 (kinda short but you will end up thinking)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 16

Naruto and Sora were sparring in the backyard of Yodaime`s house while Hinata, Yasu and Kurenai watched.

“Naruto!, you have to concentrate and use your chakra along with the demon fox`s chakra. That is the only way the new jutsu is going to work” shouted Yasu

“I know Yasu-san, but it`s hard” said Naruto as he was trying to manipulate two different chakra in his hands. In his left was blue chakra while on his right he was concentrating red chakra.

Sora continued on attacking Naruto with her taijutsu until she delivered a kick to Naruto while he was to trying to manipulate the chakra.

“Ok, little bro, I think we should rest for a while” said sora as she offered her hand to help Naruto

All five of them including Miki and Dango who was playing sat under a big tree in the yard and ate some of the snacks Yasu and Hinata had prepared earlier.

“Ney Hinata-chan, did Naruto thought you anything about the ten principles?” asked Sora

“Hai, Onee-chan, I`m now able to use six of the ten principles, while Naruto-kun is able to use seven of them” started Hinata

“May I ask, what are these principles you are talking about?” asked Kurenai

“Well, in Shino-tsu-hiko and Shino-to-be, there are ten principles that can be attained when you have mastered your respected taijutsu. The first is Intention, second is Consciousness, third is Awakening, fourth is Firmness, fifth is Balance, sixth is Protection, seventh is Destruction, eight is Discovery, ninth is Creation and the last is Desire.” Explained Sora

“In using a principle, you must first use all the principle under it before you could use a certain principle.” Said Naruto

“Yes, Naruto used the seventh principle to defeat Kisame without even realizing he used the other principles” said Yasu

“I`m wondering, why is desire the last principle?”asked Kurenai

“Well, in western folklore, it was said that the strongest God was the Guardian of Desire Lucied, he was a wolf with an surpassed power. But when he grants his power to those who are worthy, whether it is good or bad defends entirely on the person`s desires, that`s why the Kaze incorporated it in their taijutsu” said Sora 

As they were eating, Naruto got to thinking and asked something to Yasu

“Yasu-san, why did you teach me such a weird jutsu?, I mean it needs two different chakra to use it but it is used for melee attack right?”

“Well, Naruto you are the only I know who have and can use two different chakra, and besides it will give you an element of surprise if you use it in battle because it is not a jutsu you are a customed to using.” Explained Sora

“Look at Hinata, she has already mastered the Bloodline seal no jutsu and the chakra blast no justu. Before I teach both of you the Tsubasa no justu, you must first master the Masamune no jutsu” said Yasu

“Really, you`re going to teach us another one,” said naruto as he stood up and focused the two different chakra in his hands and slammed then together to form a sword made of pure chakra. But he was unable to maintain it.

“Naruto remember that the Masamune no justu is a very powerful justu, when completed it will be stronger than anything and be able to slash through anything. In theory nothing will be able to stop it” said Yasu

“Yeah, but I have this weird feeling that with each passing day, I am able to control the Kyuubi`s chakra more and more” said Naruto

“It just proves that you`re getting stronger Naruto” said Sora as she grabbed Naruto`s head and put it into a headlock.

Naruto tried hard to escape as Sora squeezed harder. Hinata and the others just laughed as the two siblings were teasing each other.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile inside Naruto

“I am getting weaker, I must get out of this body while I still can before it`s too late” said Kyuubi
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile in the hospital, a certain Uchiha wakes up to see himself bandaged up…….


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 17



*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 17

News of Sasuke regaining consciousness quickly spread through the ranks of the Konoha shinobi`s. A lot of old friends have already visited him. A few visits accompanied with gifts and flowers from his fangirls here and there. But for the Uchiha, there is only one person he wants to see and be able to talk to. Being almost half dead and carrying a unconscious Kakashi, during his journey to escape Ogami he got to thinking about a certain kunoichi that confessed her love for him. What kept him going to reach Konoha was not the urgency of saving both Kakashi and his own life, but the truth that he wanted to see that kunoichi again and tell her how he felt about her.

It has been two days since Sasuke regain consciousness. Naruto was not able to come and visit him because he was too busy perfecting the new jutsu Yasu  have just thought him, but finally he has mastered it to the amazement of everyone who knows about it. Naruto, Hinata and Sora were now in the hospital to visit Sasuke when they saw a certain pink-haired Kunoichi stading in front of Sasuke`s room as if having doubts entering it.

“Oi, Sakura-chan, what are you doing there, why don`t you go in?” shouted Naruto

Sakura who was startled by Naruto scrambled to pick herself up, she could not say anything to Naruto as she still remembered what happened to them that night.

“Naruto-kun, gomena….” Sakura said before she was cut-off by Naruto

“Don`t worry about it Sakura-chan, I know Sasuke-temme will be glad to see you” said Naruto with his usual grin

Sakura understood what Naruto was trying to say to her, she knew that he have already forgiven her for what she done. But she still could not face Hinata who was standing behind Naruto.

As they entered the room they saw that Sasuke was talking to Tsunade about something

“OI baa-chan, what are you doing here” said Naruto before he was smacked in the head by an angry Hokage

“Naruto how many time will I have to tell you to stop calling me that” said Tsunade before she look at Shizune and said

“Shizune, I want you to go outside and guard the door, no one is allowed to enter understood?”

“Hai, Hokage-sama” said Shizune as she left the room and closed the door

“Now…” continued Tsunade “I know that this concerns Naruto, Hinata, and Sora, but I don`t think we should involve Sakura in this”

“Hokage-sama, I want Sakura to be here” said  Sasuke as he tried to sit 

Sakura smiled and blushed. She no longer over reacted upon Sasuke thinking about her. Hinata thought that she has reached a new level of maturity after what happened to Naruto and her.

“Very well then, Sasuke can you tell us what happened to you ans Kakashi” said Tasunade
.
.
.
.
.
“I`m sorry that you have to die” said Ogami as his face turned very serious

Kakashi jumped away from him while grabbing a kunai from his pouch. Sasuke took out some shuriken as well. Both of them where battle ready but they were caught off guard by Ogami`s style of attack.

Ogami brought out a small book and threw it towards the direction of Kakashi and Sasuke. Suddenly the the pages of the book flew into different direction. The pages became as sharp as swords, they cut through the trees ripping apart everything that they came into contact with. As the dust settled, both Kakashi and Sasuke were bloodied and filled with cuts.

“This guy is really strong” said Kakashi as he removed a paper that was embedded in his arm.

“Your right Kakashi-sensei” said Sasuke as he started to charge up his chidori

“I guess we have no choice” said Kakashi ad he started his preparations for his raikiri

As lighting-like chakra appeared on both they`re arms Ogami was getting amused seeing the sharingan in Sasuke`s eyes.

“So he is Itachi`s brother, hahaha this will be fun” said Ogami to himself

“Sasuke you hit him straight while I hit him from the side, with luck at least one of us will be able to hit him” said Kakashi as his raikiri reach it`s full power

“All right” said Sasuke as his chidori reached it`s full power

Sasuke rush straight towards Ogami at full speed while Kakashi  approached him from the left. Ogami was just standing there looking somewhat amuzed.

Just before both Kakashi`s Raikiri and Sasuke`s Chidori hit, a wall of paper covered the place were Ogami was standing. It blocked both the Raikiri and the Chidori at the same time.

Just as Sasuke was backing off, the wall of paper started to extend and caught his arm. The paper tightened until it broke the whole of his left arm.

“Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh” Sasuke screamed in pain as his whole left arm was being crushed by the paper.

“Sasuke” said a now very concerned Kakashi 

“Don`t worry about him, both of you will end up in the same place anyway” said Ogami as paper started coming out of his sleeve into his hand to form a sword.

Kakashi was unable to move due to the paper covering his feet, it prevented him from escaping

“Now you DIE!!!’ shouted Ogami
.
.
.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 18


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 18

“Now you DIE!!!!!”

Just as Ogami was about to deliver the finishing blow to Kakashi, a huge ball of fire started to head Ogami`s way. He easily avoided the fire ball which came from Sasuke`s direction. With his left arm broken, Sasuke performed a few more Katon to burn the surroundings and all the paper he could see.

“Let`s see if you can still use any of those paper of yours” said Sasuke 

“Good job Sasuke” said Kakashi as he stood up and went beside Sasuke

As the two tried to regain their postures, they heard a loud and sadistic laugh

*Laughs* “Did you really think that some puny fire is going to stop my attack” said Ogami

As he was saying this, a figure arose from the fire that Sasuke created, It was a figure of a Golem made of paper. It started to attack both Sasuke and Kakashi stretching out both of  it`s arms. Sasuke and Kakashi moved into different directions trying to confuse the giant. Sasuke performed more katons in the hope of burning the huge giant. Kakashi on the other hand surveyed the surroundings trying to find the best escape route. He knows that they are in a big disadvantage right now. He also looked at Ogami who was standing a few feet behing the giant. 

“How is controlling that giant, I can`t see any strings anywhere, damn it, we`re going to die if this goes on” said Kakashi

Ogami saw Kakashi looking at him and smiled at him while throwing a paper that made another cut on Kakashi`s face.

Kakashi was stopped in his tracks after the attack by Ogami, he then charged at Ogami holding a kunai in each hand. Ogami once again brought out his sword and slashed Kakashi. 

Kakashi then became a log, Ogami seemed happy as if he knew what was going to happen. He then turned around and saw Kakashi and Sasuke running at full speed at the opposite direction.

“It seems that the rats have found a way to escape me” said Ogami
.
.
.
.


Kakashi and Sasuke were jumping through the trees, Sasuke was holding his broken left arm, while Kakashi looked backed to see if they were being followed.

“Sasuke, hows your arm?” asked Kakashi  

“It`s nothing I`ll live…..” said Sasuke but before he could finish what he was going to say, he stopped when he saw Ogami coming out of nowhere slashing Kakashi across the chest with his sword

“Kakashi-sensei!!!!!!!!!!” shouted Sasuke

*laughs hysterically* “So this is the great Hatake Kakashi, I expected better from him” said Ogami

“Why you, Sasuke charged his Chidori and attacked Ogami only to be blocked by Ogami`s paper barrier

“You have no chance of beating me child” said Ogami, not knowing that the chidori was slowly penetrating the barrier he have created.

Ogami was caught off guard when the chidori went through his barrier and hit his left arm. But the chidori was already too weak and it did nothing but damaged Ogami`s cloak. As Sasuke fell to the ground out of exhaustion, Ogami came close to him and said…

“This is amusing, you are the first person to ever break through my paper barrier, well I wouldn`t really expect anything less from Itachi`s brother” 
Sasuke was still lying on the ground a few feet away from the unconscious Kakashi

“I can`t really kill you because that would make Itachi`s plan worthless after all this years, so I`ll just be letting both of you live for now, but I want you to get stronger so you can be a more worthy opponent and a very useful………..” said Ogami

Sasuke was not able to hear the rest of what Ogami was saying because he collapsed
.
.
.
.
When Sasuke regain consciousness, he stood up and treated Kakashi`s injuries. Both of them were badly wounded and it would take a full day to reach Konoha, so he carried Kakashi on his back and started their trip back.

“Hopefully, we won`t encounter any enemies.” Said Sasuke as he slowly jumped from tree to tree
.
.
.
.

.
.
“And that`s when the Anbu`s saw you just outside the Villages` gates, am I right” asked Tsunade

Sasuke just nodded as he still felt the pain of his broken arm

“Ogami, seeing what he has done to both you and Kakashi, we can assume that he is in a higher league than Shiraku, Nadare, Kisame or even Itachi” Said Sora

“Ney, Nee-chan, can we beat some one like that?” said Naruto

Everyone was surprised upon hearing Naruto`s reaction

“Of course Naruto, once you mastered those new jutsu`s, there will be no one who will be able to beat you right Hinata-chan?” said Sora

Hinata seeing that Sora was trying to cheer up Naruto just sadi “Hai, Onee-chan, don`t worry about it Naruto-kun”

After all of them have left, Sakura still sat beside Sasuke`s bed insisting that she would be the one to take care of him. As Sakura was pealing some apple, Sasuke sat up his bed and held Sakura`s hand

“Sakura, I want to tell you some thing………”
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile on the other room, the window opened and there appeared Sora. She looked down on the bandaged up man lying on the bed.

“Kakashi,…”

.
.
.
..
Meanwhile, inside of Naruto

“The time is fast approaching, it will be my last to chance to get out of here or I will………”


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 19


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 19

It was already the 5th of October, Naruto and Hinata have both mastered the 8th principle of their Taijutsu. They were practicing in their backyard as usual. Hinata was practicing the complicated hand seals of the blood limit seal no jutsu while Naruto was practicing to manipulate both the demon`s and his own chakra at the same time to master the masamume no jutsu.

“Naruto….Hinata… it`s time to take a break!” shouted Sora 

Yasu, Kurenai, and Miki with Dango came out of the house bringing some foods for their lunch. All of them started eating until Naruto noticed something weird about the people around him. He kept seeing them looking at each other as if giving each other signals which he did not understand.

Naruto moved in closer to Hinata and whispered “Ney, Hina-chan… why are you all looking at each other? You`re all acting weird”

Sora choked on the piece of beef she was eating and started coughing. Hinata just looked at Naruto, smiled and said

“What are you saying Naruto-kun, were not acting weird?”

“Hina-chan, I know there is something you`re not telling me” pouted Naruto

The girls started laughing as Naruto pouted as they continued to eat their lunch. After eating Naruto stood up and said

“If you guys are not going to tell me what`s going on, I`m going to practice on my own”

He was still pouting when he jumped over the fence and started heading for the training grounds

“Naruto-kun, please don`t be angry” said Hinata

“Don`t worry Hinata, with him gone for a while, we have more time to prepare don`t we?” said Kurenai as she started to clean up the dishes

“Hinata-neechan, is Naruto-neechan going to be happy with our surprise?” asked Miki as she looked at Hinata

“Of course he will, Miki. Not would you help me prepare a few more things inside” said Yasu

“Hai, okasan” answered Miki

*laughing* “Mt brother can`t stay mad at you Hinata-chan” said Sora as both of them looked at Naruto running from a distance
.
.
.
.
.
Naruto didn`t go to the training grounds after all, he decided to just walk around town. He passed by a restaurant to see Sasuke and Sakura eating. Sasuke had been out of the hospital for a while but he still had his left arm bandaged up as well as few other part of his body. He was also using a crutch to get around but Sakura was always there to support him. Kakashi on the other hand was still unconscious in the hospital bed. His former teammates look good together he thought.

As he continued his walk across town, he saw a few more things that caught his attention. First of all was Shikamaru writhing on a piece of scented stationary. Naruto used a camouflage jutsu to find out what Shikamaru was writhing. He tried hard not to be detected until he saw to whom Shikamaru was writhing the letter for.

The letter started with the line “My dearest lovely Temari…”, Naruto couldn`t contain himself as he started laughing, luckily he was able to move away before Shikamaru could catch him.
.
.
.
.


Naruto was still giggling about what happened with Shikamaru, when he saw another unexpected scenery. He saw Akamaru tied to a tree close to the lake. When he went closer to the dog to untie him he saw something that was going to be etched on his mind  for the rest of the day.

He saw Kiba and Ino having a picnic by the lake, Kiba`s head was resting on Ino`s lap while Ino was feeding him some cherry all the while teasing him and poking his nose.

Naruto`s sweat dropped and just asked himself  “how long have I been gone to see those two going out?”

Naruto took another peak and saw that Kiba and Ino were having an intimate kiss. Of course kissing is nothing new for Naruto because he have already kissed Hinata hundreds of time, it`s just that he was not yet used to seeing other people doing it. As he was going to escape, Akamaru started barking loudly which alerted both Kiba and Ino, they both rushed to where Akamaru was but saw no one was there

“Akamaru, was somebody watching us?” asked Kiba to hi loyal companion

Akamaru just looked away, obviously still angry being tied to the tree

“Kiba-kun, I think he`s angry with us” said Ino

Meanwhile Naruto was hanging in a tree and started escaping thinking to himself  

“Kiba leaving Akamaru tied to a tree amd Ino actually being nice and quite, I`m getting a headache thinking about it”

But what he didn`t know was his weird day was only beginning……….


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 20


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 20

As Naruto was trying to rid his mind of the scene of Ino and Kiba kissing he saw Asuma-sensei seating on a bench looking depressed.  He have known for a long time about the wavy relationship Asuma and Kurenai have. He once saw Asuma trying to steal a kiss only to be slapped by Kurenai. He moved closer to Asuma-sensei to greet him.

“Yoh, Asuma-sensei, how is Kurenai-sensei doing?” greeted Naruto

Asuma slightly raised his head and saw the blonde shinobi greeting him only to sigh in despair

“What`s wrong Asuma-sensei?” asked Naruto upon seeing the desperate look on Asuma`s face.

And then Asuma started telling Naruto about what happened a few days ago between him and Kurenai

Kurenai was getting angry about Asuma`s ladi back attitude. She even told him that Naruto was better than him, at least the teenager was eager to train and become stronger plus he was a sweetest boyfriend she had ever seen. She said than she envied Hinata for having Naruto as a boyfriend while she was stuck with a laid-back, chain-smoking, lazy-ass. 

“Wow, I know Kurenai-sensei was strict, but that was harsh” said Naruto as he listened to Asuma some more  

“Well, what`s worse was she even used my former students as example and called them a lazy-ass jounin who likes to sleep and stares at clouds, a hyper-active blonde with a machine-gun for a mouth, and a kid with an eating disorder that would trade anything for a bag of potato chips” Asuma started weeping

Naruto moved in closer and started rubbing Asuma`s back saying

“I know how you feel Asuma-sensei. Kurenai-sensei is so strict when it comes to do the household chores” said Naruto as the two men started crying in the bench. This however made them receive a few strange stares from the people passing by.

“So what are you planning to do now Asuma-sensei?” asked Naruto as he rubbed the tears of being a man from his eyes

“Well I was planning on changing one of my former students so that I can proved to Kurenai that I can still be a good role-model, but changing Shikamaru would just be impossible, and Ino is going to be hard so my only hope will have to be Chouji” said Asuma

“What are you going to do?” asked Naruto

“I`m hoping I can get Chouji on a nutritional vegetable and fruits diet, I know it will take a lot of skill but I must do it to prove my love for Kurenai” said Asuma

“I wish you luck Asuma-sensei” said Naruto as he waived goodbye to Asuma
.
.
.
.
.
Sora and Hinata were giving out invitations for Naruto`s birthday party, they entered a restaurant to see Sakura, Ten-ten and Ino sitting in a table. Hinata asked Sora if she could stay and talked to them for a while. Sora agreed saying that she would be heading to the Hokage`s tower next. As Sora left Hinata started giving out the invitations.

“A birthday party for Naruto on the tenth? But wasn`t his birthday on the thirteenth?” asked Ten-ten

“Ano, Onee-chan was there when Naruto-kun was born, and she is sure that it was the tenth” said Hinata

“So Sora-chan was there when Naruto was born, it means she knows who his parents are right Hinata?” asked Sakura

“A..Ano” was all that Hinata could say, as she was trying to think of a way of getting out of this sticky situation

“So already know who Naruto`s arents are right Hinata, come on tell us would you” insisted Ino

As the three girls came closer to Hinata trying to break her down into telling them what they wanted to know, Hinata suddenly shouted pointing in a random direction

“Hey guys look Sasuke-kun and Nei-kun are kissing each other and Kiba-kun is watching them”

“WHAT!!!!” all three girls shouted as they ran towards the direction Hinata was poiting until Sakura said

“Hey, Hinata I can`t see Sasuke-kun anywhere…..” Sakura stopped when she saw that Hinata was already gone and she had left their invitations on the table

“When did Hinata get so sneaky?” asked Ino

“Well maybe she picked it up being with Naruto all the time” said Ten-ten

“Anyway, what gift are we going to get for Naruto?” asked Sakura as the three girls started to put their thoughts together to think of a perfect gift.
.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile in the Hokage tower, Anko and Tsunade where drinking Sake when they both decided to play strip poker and Shizune just got dragged along. Tsunade put up a strong barrier justu to prevent anyone from seeing them playing especially Jiraiya. As Sora came closer to the door, he saw Jiraiya peeking through the door, obviously he knew how to slightly dispel the jutsu. Sora came from behind to put a powerful Chakra and Body bind justu on Jiraiya. The perverted old man fell to the groung like a sack of potatoes unable to move a muscle.

Sora entered the office and Saw Tsunade and Anko completely naked. Anko was dancing around like a monkey on drugs while Tsunade was just cursing her bad luck when it comes to gambling. Shizune the only sober person in the room just sighed seeing the supposed to be most powerful ninja in the village act like this. She saw Sora dispel and then reinstalled the jutsu but was shocked when she heard what she said

“Obaa-chan, are you playing strip poker?? Can I play?” said a happy-faced Sora

“Sure you can Sora-chan, do you want to have a drink?” offered Tsunade

Tsunade and Anko put their clothes back on and the four started playing poker again


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 21


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 21

It was the night 9th of October, and Naruto`s birthday was just a day away. Hinata, and the other girls living with Naruto were busy the whole week preparing for his surprise birthday party. Luckily Naruto has yet to catch up with what they are doing. They had planned everything into this party, using Naruto`s weakness to say no to Hinata. For the last day they had planned to make Hinata pretend she was angry with Naruto and tell him she doesn`t want to see him the whole night. Hinata thought that it was too harsh but Sora insisted that she needed to do it to be able to complete the preparations.
.
.
.
Naruto was walking with his head down and was almost ready to cry. That night Hinata shouted at him and started saying some weird stuff that he did not understand. All that he understood was she wanted him to leave and she doesn`t want to see him the whole night.
.
.
.
Meanwhile….

“Hinata-chan I told you to pretend to be angry with him but…” said Sora

“I think you went a little overboard Hinata” said Kurenai

“Really, Kurenai-sensei? But I only followed your advice” insisted Hinata

“Yeah, but did you see Naruto went he left, he was almost ready to cry” said Sora trying hard not to laugh

“Naruto-kun, gomenasai!!” whispered Hinata

“Don`t worry about it, now we have enough time to finish this preparing this party, and I doubt Naruto will be coming home tonight, and besides I`m sure he`ll forget about everything when he finds out why Hinata did that” said Yasu 

“Yeah, Yasu-chan is right, now let`s get back to work” said Sora
.
.
.
.
 Naruto continued walking through the streets of Konoha feeling blue when he saw Shino by a tree in the training grounds. He thought Shino looked odd for a reason because he was preoccupied with something, until he move closer and asked him

“Ney, Konbawa. Shino. What are you doing?” asked Naruto

Shino adjusted his glasses and looked at Naruto and said

“I`m trying to make the bugs in my body mate so I can increase the bug population inside my body”

Naruto was caught dumbfounded. He didn`t know what was more shocking, the fact the Shino just told him that he was trying to make his bugs have sex inside his body or the fact the he was actually doing it.

Naruto move away from Shino until saying

“Okay, Shino it seems that you are busy so I`ll just be going now”

At that instance Naruto dashed towards the other direction
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile Team Gai was having a late night training session, Gai was so happy because now he can treat his students as equals. The four of them were jogging around the training grounds until Ten-ten suddenly asks a question.

“Neji-kun, what are you going to get Naruto for his birthday tomorrow?”

Neji just looked at Ten-ten and said “I already have a gift planned out about a week ago since Hinata-sama gave me the invitation”

Just then Lee and Gai heard what the two were talking about and decided to interrupt  

“Ten-ten, aren`t you going to ask what Gai-sensei and I have prepared for our gifts” said Lee

Ten-ten sighed and said “I know I`m going to regret this but what are you getting Naruto, Lee?”

Gai started laughing and said “Ten-ten don`t you know that the importance of the gift is that it is a surprise, if we told you now then it wouldn`t be a surprise would it?”

“Ah, you speak wise words as always Gai-sensei” said Lee

“Lee!!!!!!” shouted Gai

“Gai-sensei!!!!!!!!!” shouted Lee 

They both hugged and started crying proclaiming they were tears of real men filled with the power of youth, Ten-ten and Neji both just sighed at the sight of their fellow jounins.
.
.
.
.
And at last the big day has finally come…..


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 22


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 22

 And finally it was the day. Naruto went to sleep with Sasuke in his new apartment for the night in the request of Sakura telling her boyfriend that it was for the party. Sasuke decided to sell the Uchiha manor and just live at a regular apartment. The money he made was put into some businesses. He thought that it should be enough for him and his future spouse to have a stable way of living. Hinata and the others have prepared everything for the party. Hinata instructed Sakura to keep Naruto distracted until all of the people invited are there.

The party was set for three o`clock  in the afternoon. Sakura gave her gift aswell as Sasuke`s to Hinata so that Naruto would not suspect anything. Sasuke just got pulled along the plot to distract Naruto as to he was scared to see Sakura get angry, especially with her super strength.

Naruto insisted that he had to get home because Hinata may get worried about him until Sakura punched a tree clear out of it`s roots which gave both Naruto and Sasuke cold sweats.

The three former teammates walked arouns town until finally stopping at Yodaime`s house.

“Hey, Naruto why don`t you go in now” said Sakura

“Ok, sakura-chan” said Naruto before he move closer to Sasuke and whispered “Hey Sasuke, what is with your girlfriend today, she seems pretty weird for some reason?”

Sasuke blushed a little because he was still noy used to everyone calling him Sakura`s boyfriend and vice-versa.

“I don`t know Naruto,  just go in so we can finish this thing already” said Sasuke

Naruto was mesmerized with Sasuk`s last word but it all disappeared when he saw what was waiting for him.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys this is the first part of Naruto`s birthday... 

here`s a friendly reminder, if you do not laugh after reading this then you may want to get your brain checked-up, I`m serious advance happy holidays

Oh and If you fon`t laugh after reading this feel free to neg-rep me but that is only if you don`t laugh, and as I already said This chater is not yet finished I`m having the Shikamaru syndrome as of late

chapter 23


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 23

As Naruto opened the door, what welcomed him was warm surprise. Hinata was there to hug him and greeted him happy birthday. Sora, Yasu, Miki and Kurenai were also there to greet him.

Naruto felt tears coming down his cheeks as he embraced Hinata back.

“Hina-chan, Nee-chan, Yasu-san, Kurenai-sensei, Miki-chan, and you too Sakura, Sasuke, thank you” said Naruto

“Oh, Naruto-kun….”said Hinata

“I totally forgot that my birthday is the 10th because I have used to celebrating it at the 13th” said Naruto as he started laughing

Evryone was left jaws wide open upon Naruto`s comment, until Hinata started giggling which then turned made everyone else laugh

“Well, my little brother, the surprise is not yet finished.” Said Sora as she guided Naruto to the backyard to see a bigger surprise

The backyard was filled with the people close to him.Ebisu and Jiraiya were talking together in a table in the corner. Tsunade put them together there so no one will get involve in the topic they will talk about. Kiba and Ino were sitting together holding hands. Not far from them was Temari and a rarely seen blushing Shikamaru. Shino was just sitting alone in a table minding his own business or should I say minding his bugs. Across him was Chouji eating carrots which Asuma gave him. Asuma promised him a week`s worth of free barbeque if he would only eat healthy foods in the party to impress Kurenai. Iruka was sitting with Ayame and the ramen shop owner. Iruka was obviously trying to impress the girl which only made Ayame laugh. Gai and Lee were in the middle of the yard proclaiming the power of youth, Ten-ten was with Neji staying away from Gai and Lee. Asuma was in a table before standing up and offering to escort Kurenai to sit with him which she happily accepted. Tsunade, Shizune and Anko were playing poker. Anko and Tsunade could not accept the Shizune kept beating them, Tsunade even said that she would bet the position of Hokage if she did not win.

“Hey everyone the birthday celebrant hi here” shouted Sora as everyone look and saw Naruto kind of blushing

“Hey guys this is a good one, Naruto the most hyper active ninja in the village is blushing” said Ino

Evryone started laughing before greeting Naruto a happy birthday. Everyone had a good time eating and drinking some Sake except for Miki who was still too young and of course Lee. After a few hours the most awaited part of the party arrived the gift giving. Everyone gathered around Naruto to present their gifts.

Gai and Lee insisted that they go first and everyone not wanting to argue with them and end up being torture with endless talk about the power of youth just agreed.

“Now Naruto, I remembered that I already gave you a jumpsuit similar to Lee and mine but I don`t see you searing it. And that got me thinking that there is no reason for you not to wear them unless……” said Gai

“Unless what” asked Asuma

“Unless you didn`t like the color!!!!!” shouted Gai flames coming out of his eyes

Everyone jaws dropped upon hearing Gai`s reasoning except for Miki who didn`t know any better and Lee who was jumping around shouting how great Gai was before exchanging good guy poses with him.

“So now I present you my gift” shouted Gai as he brought out an Orange colored jumpsuit similar to his

Gai insisted Naruto to wear the gift until Naruto persuaded him the he will try it on later.

Everyone felt differently to Gai`s gift. Some felt nauseated while others just felt sorry for Naruto.

“Hey guys It`s my turn to present a gift”said Lee as he brought out a small box

Everyone turned to Naruto as he opened the box and then pick up a black wig which is the same a Lee and Gai`s hair

“Uhm Lee, why did you gave Naruto a wig?” asked Ten-ten
“Because it is the same hair me and Gai-sensei wear” shouted Lee after removing his own wig to let everyone see his shiny bald head

Everyone including Naruto was about to ready to collapse whe Gai removed his own wig and shouted

“Wonderful Lee, we have finally shown everyone the wondrous  power of our heads” shouted Gai

“Gai-sensei!!!!”

“Lee!!!!”

As the hug the light reflected by their bald head outshone everything in the party blinding everyone temporarily.

As everyone recovers from being blinded, Tsunade told Gai and Lee to move to the corner, there the two continued to hug as the others presented their gifts.

“Well, I never expected anything like that” said Kakashi as Asuma, Ebisu, Iruka and Jiraiya nodded in agreement.

“Oh my God both Gai-sensei and Lee are bald, did you know anything about this Neji-kun?” asked Ten-ten

But Neji was just staring at them while holding his long hair praying to God that his hair would not end up like that.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 24


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 24

It was already late night when the party ended. Naruto, Hinata, Sora and Yasu were in the living room resting. Miki was tired and already went to bed, while Kurenai accepted an invitaion from Asuma to go out to dinner. Naruto noticed a small box in Asuma`s pocket, a similar box to that were the two necklaces he bought. So he also persuaded Kurenai to accept the invitaion with the help of Hinata of course.

Naruto was eating ramen, Hinata was drinking tea, Sora was gulping ice cream, and Yasu is eating chocolate. They all rested while looking at all the gifts Naruto has received. They all looked kinda grossed out by looking at the orange jumpsuit and wig Naruto received from Gai and Lee. Naruto looked around and saw the flower Ino gave him. It was a potted plant with a small bud, Ino explained to him that the flower only blooms during the earliest of sunrise and the latest of sunsets, It was a beautiful flower indeed when they saw it bloom. But what more he liked about it was it`s name. It was called Hinata for the reason it blooms omly in sunrise ans sunset. Naruto looked at the flower and looked at Hinata and couldn`t help but smile.

And then he saw Kiba`s gift. It was a long scarf. It was made out fine fur, Kiba even told him that he wanted to share the scarf with Hinata, but he accepted thet it wasn`t meant to be. Just then Hinata held up the gift Naruto received from Ten-ten, it was a pair of  nicely decorated daggers. One of them was engraved with the character wind while the other was engraved with the character sunshine. It was clear to Naruto that one was meant for him and other was for Hinata.

“Naruto-kun, why are you looking at me like that?” asked Hinata

“Oh, nothing Hina-chan, I just think that the other dagger suits you” said Naruto as they both started laughing

Just then Sora took out Neji`s s gift, and said

“Oy, Naruto. I like the gift Hinata-chan`s cousin gave you, can I keep it?”

Neji`s gift was a Kimino regularly worn by a Hyuuga, Only Naruto`s crest was on it. It was a beautiful jade color with white lining.

“No way, Onee-chan. That is by far the one of the best gift I received today, but you can rent it if you want to” teased Naruto

The four of them started laughing again.

They all looked at the other gifts naruto received, a finely crafted Shoji game from Shikamaru which Naruto will never use again after losing to Hinata 26 games in a row. A box of the most expensive cigarettes from Asuma which Naruto is not yet legally allowed to use. The complete collection of Icha Icha Paradise and a educational adult video collection from Ebisu and Jiraiya which made everyone raised an eyebrow, Tsunade on the other hand being drunk just punched the lights out of the two.Shizune gave him a set of needles that can be used for both medical and attacking purposes.

After a while Naruto was still eating ramen until he persuaded Hinata to eat some on the condition that Naruto will drink some tea.

As they went on the gifts they saw Shino`s gift that was a colony of bugs. Temari who was Suna`s representative gave Narutop three gifts, the first was Hat with cats-shaped ears, the second was a finely decorated fan while the last was an hardened sand statue of Gaara in his Kazekage clothes looking all serious and dangerous. They didn`t need to ask Temari from whom the gifts came from because it was already pretty obvious.

Sakura was ready to give her gift, knowing that Ino`s gift was far better that what she was giving Naruto. Her gift was a simple photo album filled with pictures of Team 7, as well as the 9 rookies and team Gai, and some new pictures of Hinata and Naruto together. Next was Sasuke to the shock of everyone gave Naruto a door sized giant teddy bear. He explained that he didn`t know what to give so he just gave him anything he can afford. Tsunade`s gift on the other hand was one of the weirdest, He gave Naruto a chance to be Hokage for a day next week. Tsunade was laughing while she announced this knowing that she will get a vacation. Iruka gave Naruto a simple cook book telling him that he should learn to cook more things other than ramen.

Kurenai gift was a simple three day two night vacation on Konoha`s most expensive hotel and hot spring resort. Yasu and her daughter Miki gave Naruto a pair og leg and arm bracers, that were similar to those that Nori used. Sora on the other gave him and Hinata a new pair of Kaze uniforms, she told them that they had already earned them.

Finally the four prepared themselves for the last gift of all, it was chouji`s gift. When he p resented the gift earlier, everyone squirmed, most vomited, some even collapsed upon seeing his gift.

Naruto just said “So what are we going to do with this……..?”


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 25


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 25

Chouji`s gift was both both suspecting and unsuspecting at the same time. It was presented in a big plate covered by large bowl. The smell of it was very mouthwatering. As Chouji came closer to present his gift, Ino noticed that Kiba was looking for something.

“Hey, Kiba-kun what are you looking for?” asked Ino

“I`m looking for Akamaru, I haven`t seen himsince this morning, I tried calling him but he doesn`t answer” said Kiba

“Don`t worry Kiba-kun, Im sure he`s just somewhere playing, come on let`s go Chouji is presenting his gift” said Ino

As they went inside what Kiba saw shocked him, It was a dog the same size and breed as Akamaru. It was roasted to perfection with a very savoring aroma, but every didn`t noticed this because they all knew that it looked liked Akamaru.

“Hey, what`s wrong with everybody, it`s just a roasted dog” said Chouji as he cut off a piece of the ear and ate it

Hinata fainted as she saw the dog she once cuddled is eaten by chouji, the other people just squirmed while Kiba was about to go into a rage while Ino was trying to stop him.

Just as everyone was about to go crazy, and Kiba was about to pull a garouga on Chouji who was still eating his gift to Naruto, Kiba`s sister walks in with Akamaru.

Apparently Kiba has neglected Akamaru`s needs and he started to have fleas. So her sister took Akamaru and brought him to the vet. Everyone was relieved about the dog not being Akamaru, All the while Naruto was trying to wake up Hinata.

As the party was coming to an end and everyone was starting to leave, Hinata was still unconscious and was not able to present her gift.
.
.
.
.
“So brother, what are we going to do with this?” asked Sora

“Well, I can`t stomach to eat it, and I doubt any of you would, and since it`salready half eaten by Chouji, I think I`ll just give it back to him telling him I can`t finish it and it`s going to be a waste to throw it away.” Said Naruto

As Sora and Yasu said their goodnights to both Naruto and Hinata knowing that Hinata wanted to be alone with him for her gift. 

As the two went into their rooms, they secretly peeked at two the youngster just to see them with each other

“Naruto-kun, I`m sorry that I fainted and wasn`t able to give my gift to you” said Hinata with a very sad face

“Don`t worry about it Hina-chan, I really had fun at the party and it`sthe best one I`ve had ever, and I kinda miss you fainting all the time, so I was kinda happy seeing you faint again” joked Naruto

As the two started laughing again, Hinata brought out a small sealed box

“Is this your gift to me Hina-chan, Can I open it now?” asked Naruto

“I`m sorry Naruto, but can you wait until the after the jounin exams to open it” said Hinata

“Ok,but why…..”

Before Naruto could finish his sentence Hinata gave him a deep kiss, They were in each others arms that whole night.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 26



*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Story shift chapter

Naruto was fighting against Nadare when he saw the Akatsuki leader holding Hinata by her throat in the cliff. As the Akatsuki leader throws  Hinata over the cliff, he swung his sword to slash Hinata across her chest, blood soon came flowing from her body. Naruto in an act of rage released the power of the Kyuubi which he had full control of and he combined it with the 9th principle of the of his Taijutsu skills. With his power he created a large rasengan in his hand, but accompanied that was a whirlwind forming in his arm together with the rasengan in his hand. He slammed it into Nadare`s armor and his hand arm went through the man`s chest. As he removed his hand he rushed towards the falling Hinata and he then performed a combination of hand and one hand seals he shouted Tsubasa no jutsu. Wings made out of Chakra appeared on his back and as he flew to try and save Hinata…….
.
.
.
.
It`s been a week since Naruto`s birthday, when the news of Kakashi finally gaining consciousness reaced the Uzumaki household.

Naruto, Hinata, and Sora rushed into the hospital. There they saw Tsunade, Sasuke and Sakura talking to Kakashi

“See, Kakashi I told you Sora-chan is here” said Tsunade

Kakashi on the other hand was surprised to see both Naruto and Sora together and knew he needed to explain a few things to them.

“Sasuke, Sakura could you wait outside please,  We just need to talk to Kakash-sensei for a while” said Naruto

As the two left Kakashi sighed knowing this will be a long explanation.

Sora asks Kakashi about why he did not tell everyone about Naruto being Yodaime`s son and heir. Keeping him in the dark and letting the villagers disrespect the son of the man who saved them.

Kakashi started telling them the story. After Yodaime and Nanashi died to seal the Kyuubi inside Naruto, the Sandaime and the elders summoned both him and Sora. Unfortunately Nanashi already sent Sora to the Kaze that time. Kakashi then told them everything anout Yodaime, Nanashi and their son who was then called Naruto. The people of Konoha then knew nothing about the relationship of Yodaime and Nanashi, and certainly nothing about their offspring.The hidden village back then was in the middle of rebuilding, and the news of their hero having a secret relationship with an outsider would surely tarnish his reputation and would cause the villagers to lose respect and trust on the village`s government. That is the worst case scenario they can think of.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 27


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 27

It was mid-January, Everyone had a happy chistmas and new year. It was time to clean up Yodaime`s house. Sora was cleaning Yodaime and Nanashi`s room due to the fact that she lost the rock paper sciccor fight with Naruto, Hinata, and Yasu. The room being the most dust infested room in the house because Naruto decided not to let anyone use the room. Sora was just sitting in the bed staring at the room she had to clean, until her sight caught the familiar bookshelf that Nanashi and Yodaime used to put their research in. She reached for one of the books until she saw some very peculiar. A strange white book that was encased in a very powerful seal, the ones that Nanashi used to use. She performed a few hand seals but could not break it. Finally she used her most power seal breaking jutsu and finally she made it open. She was shocked upon reading what it was in the book, until she heard a loud scream…..
.
.
.
.
Sora quickly went downstairs and was also shocked to what she saw. Yasu was there holding Miki while dango was hiding behind her leg. Hinata was just covering her mouth in shock. Naruto was on Sora`s own words is Going Kyuubi. He kept on alternating on having blue to red and red to blue chakra. His fangs and claws keep appearing and reappearing. Everyone heard his loud growls or rather the fox`s growls screaming “I MUST GET OUT”

“Yasu, take Miki and Dango out of here. Take them to the Hokage tower and Tell Obaa-chan what is happening, also tell her that we need Kakashi here right now” Shouted Sora

“But will you be alright here Sora” Yasu asked

“Of course we will, right Hinata-chan” Sora said while looking at Hinata

“Alright but you guys be careful” said Yasu as she grabbed both Miki and Dango to go to the Hokage tower

“Alright, Hinata-chan, we need to somehow contain him, let`s use the chakra bind to paralyze his movements even for a little while” said Sora

“Hai, Sora-chan” said Hinata.
.
.
.
.
In the Hokage tower, Tsunade was telling kakashi that he was still not ready to take on any missions. As they talked, the door quickly opened and there appeared Yasu. She tried to catch her breath as she quickly explained the situation to both Kakashi and Tsunade.

“Nani!!” both Kakshi and Tsunade yelled

“Alright, Shizune!!!” shouted Tsunade

“Hai, Tsunade-sama” answered Shizune as she quickly came to the room

“Keep an eye out on things here, and take care of Miki and Dango as well, there is a urgent matter I must attend to” said Tsunade

But before Shizune could answer Evryone has already left. 
.
.
.
.
Back in the house, Hinata and Sora are having a very hard time containing Naruto. He kept on shouting “I MUST GET OUT”. Hinata was quite concerned and very frightened, she did not understand what was happening, Sora on the other understood perfectly.

“So this what they meant, Oh how I wished I`ve read this book earlier so I could have prepared for this, We would need at least five people to do this, Yasu hurry up” thought Sora


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chapter 28


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi stood infront of the lifeless body of Kakashi, his right arm has dissappeared in a grotesque and bloody manner, the place where his right arm used to be is now a bloody mess. Itachi was also bleeding from several parts of his body due to the impact of Kakashi`s last attack the Raijigeki. He was unable to move due to the massive blood lost and fatal wounds he has received. It`s a miracle he is still alive let alone fight.

Yasu was also lying there, almost half dead to say the least, but she saw what happened to Kakashi and saw the opportunity to exact her revenge on the man who killed Nori. Suddenly Sasuke appeared from the woods and saw Kakashi`s dead body and Itachi standing infront of it.

“I promised myself never to let anyone close to me die by your hands Itachi, but for this you will pay” shouted Sasuke

As he said that he started to gather all his remaining chakra into his right arm, it glowed brilliantly as it sparkles and chirps like 1000 birds.

As Itachi saw this he tried to retreat, but he could not move. Then he saw Yasu holding on a hand seal, she have performed an immobilizing jutsu that Itachi was not able to remove.

“This is a jutsu I have developed myself, and It is more powerful than the Chidori or the Raikiri” said Sasuke

As he finished charging force of chakra in his arm, he looked once more at Itachi, he also saw Yasu and saw in her eyes the desire of revenge. Sasuke understood by just looking at her eyes that Itachi has also taken something very important to her.

Finally Sasuke released the accumulation of chakra in his arm and as it steadily drops to the ground Sasuke shouted “DIE!!! ITACHI!!!!   RAIKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!”
.
.
.
.
Sasuke and Sakura were having a date in one of the most expensive restaurants in Konoha. Ino not to be outdone by her rival also asked Kiba to a date at the said restaurant.

Sakura was ordering some of the most expensive meals in the menu, Sasuke having been eligible to the Sasuke fortune since becoming 18 didn`t really mind knowing that he will be able to afford it.

Kiba on the other hand was another matter, Ino ordered the same expensive meals as Sakura

“How about you sir?” asked the waiter after Ino finished ordering

Kiba who doesn`t want to disappoint Ino just said to the waiter “ I`ll just have a glass of water please”

Meanwhile at Sasuke and Sakura`s table, Sasuke was trying to calm Sakura down as she exchanged evil, demented and killer  stares. After a while both Sakura and Ino`s orders arrived. As if by instinct the two simultaneously started devouring the food in front of them. They were in Sasuke`s own words like two Naruto`s who have not eaten for a year and then saw and all-you-can-eat ramen shop open in the middle of a town of restaurants.

As Ino was trying to out eat Sakura, Kiba quietly move towards Sasuke. Sasuke on the other hand was telling Sakura that she might want to slow down. Suddenly Kiba called quietly to Sasuke and said

“Sasuke, can I borrow some money from you, I`m broke and Ino is eating through my whole years wage, so I`m begging you….” He was stopped when Sasuke started speaking

“Yeah, sure ok” said Sasuke as he looked towards the window and saw Yasu, Tsunade and Kakashi running like there`s no tomorrow, and this made the Uchiha very nervous


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 29


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sora was jumping through the trees trying to look for some familiar face, and then she saw Neji lying on the ground already dead. She also saw Shino alive but struggling to get up. So she went to help him up.

“Shino, who did this to you and Neji?” asked a worried Sora

But before Shino could speak, three kunais went flying in their direction and stabbed Shino through his chest effectively killing him.

“Bastards! who threw that” said a now enraged Sora

She looked at the direction from which the Kunai`s came from a saw a person standing in a branch of a tree. The person wore and akatsuki cloak, but for some reason she looked more feminine than the others. She had long red hair and white skin. She also had a slender body which can be noticed by the way she wore the cloak. The way she wore it was different. It was tightly wore around his body. Her curves were very noticeable in it. But what made Sora suspicious was the black blindfold she wore in her eyes.

“I finally found you Sora-chan” said the woman in the tree as she went down and removed her cloak. The woman had a beautiful body, she wore arm and leg bracers that are finely crafted. She also wore a very short mini skirt with fishnets on her legs. She also wore a light-looking breastplate  which portrayed her nice curves.

Sora seeing the the akatsuki member was a girl and a beautiful one in fact didn`t really care. What she cared about was why the woman knew her.

“Why are you giving me those scary looks Sora-chan?” said the woman as she removed her blindfold showing her eyes which made Sora stare blankly at her
.
.
.
.
.
Yasu, Tsunade and Kakashi arrives to find Sora and Hinata almost overwhelmed by the Kyuubi`s immense chakra. Yasu being the only one who knows the jutsu  Sora and Hinata is using helps.

“What`s happening here?” asked Tsunade

Kakashi on the other hand has a worried look on his face.

Sora brought out the book which she found earlier and threw it to Kakashi and Tsunade and told them to read it.

The book reads as

“Knowing that the sealing jutsu we originally planned to use to seal the demon fox inside Naruto  was not sufficient enough, we decided to use a different one, which will incorporate both me and Nanashi`s expertise. Although the demon would be seal inside are child, it will still be able to affect a few aspects of Naruto`s power. We designed it so that Naruto can unconsciously use the demon`s power and use it as it`s own power source. In time the demon`s chakra will start to fuse with Naruto`s own but both Sora and kakashi don`t know that the seal has a second purpose. Ninety days after Naruto`s seventeenth birthday, the seal will start to weaken. For ten minutes  before twelve midnight of that day the seal will be realesed. This will give the demon a chance to escape and in the process kill Naruto. But if this is prevented and the demon is remained seal after the ten minutes, Naruto will start to absorb the demon`s chakara making it his own and having full control over it, the fox will be nothing more than a wandering spirit inside of him. To prevent the demon from escaping, we have prepared a special ceremony, it will take at least four or more shinobi`s with excellent chakra control and a person who is able to use half seals……….”

As Kakashi and Tsunade read the book futher, Sora, Yasu and Hinata used the chakra bindment jutsu to stop sll chakra reactions of Naruto.

“So we have seven hours to prepare the ceremony to prevent the fox from escaping” said Kakashi

“If we are to succed, won`t this make Naruto the most powerful shinobi of all, having unlimited chakra” said Tsunade

“Well, we will worry about that when we succed right Yasu” said Sora

All the while Hinata was kneeling beside Naruto who was laying there quiet because of the jutsu and whipering 

“Please be alright Naruto-kun, I love you” as she kissed him……


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 30



*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter 30

It was Valentines day, a few weeks after what Sora called the Kyuubi incident. All is well in Konoha a few months before the jounin exams. Tsunade was able to cover up the fact that Kyuubi almost got out without the combine efforts of Hinata, Sora, Yasu, Kakashi, Sasuke, Sakura, and Herself. All of Konoha were kept in the dark about the incident to avoid mass panic amongst it`s people. Naruto and Hinata were walking down the streets hand in hand as if nothing happened. They wanted to celebrate Valentines day together and requested that they did not have training today. Sora was opposed to this until Kakashi popped out of nowhere with a gift.

“Yo,” said Kakashi as he waved to the Sora and the others

“Kakashi-sensei, what are you doing here?” asked Naruto

“I`m here to deliver a message from Tsunade-sama?” said Kakashi

“From Obaa-chan/” said both Naruto and Sora in chorus

“Yup, I`m here to tell you guys that everyone is given the day off today except those who are in duty at the gates” explained Kakashi

Naruto jumped for joy as he heard the news, at once he grabbed Hinata`s hand and said

“Come on Hina-chan, were going to go all over town and have fun, lets go and changed our clothes”

“Hai, Naruto-kun, I think it`s been a while since we last went out” said Hinata as she was dragged by Naruto inside the house

Meanwhile Kakashi moved closer to Sora and said

“Sora-chan, are you doing anything tonight?” asked Kakashi

‘Well I was planning on eating ice cream and….” Said Sora before Kakashi brought out a box wrapped in a red ribbon

“This is for you, Sora-chan” said Kakashi as his eye started to sparkle

“Oh, Kakashi-kun this is wonder…..” said Sora but was stopped, her calm and happy face was replaced with anger

“What`d wrong Sora-chan, don`t you like my gift” asked Kakashi

As Sora eyes began to show rage, Yasu moved closer to see what was in the box Kakashi gave to her. Yasu too was overwhelmed by shock at what she saw.
.
.
.
.
Naruto was wearing the Yukata Neji gave to him on his birthday. It was unsual for him to wear something formal, but for Hinata he wuld do anything. As Hinata came out of her room Naruto was dumbstrucked by her appearance. She was wearing a light lavender Yukata, it matches her beautiful eyes said Naruto to himself. Her hair was worn down, but had a beautiful ornament at the left side of her head. She was beautiful no matter how he looked at her.

“Shall we go, Hina-chan?” asked naruto as he offered his elbow to Hinata

Hinata gracefully accepts it. As the couple made their way out of the door, they were surprised when they saw Sora chasing Kakashi swinging around Samehada to try and be head him all the while yelling “Kakashi you baka, you haaven`t changed at all you`re still a fucking pervert!!!!!!”.
The two jumped from one roof top to another until they could not be seen.

Naruto and Hinata moved closer to Yasu and was about to asked what happened but Yasu just pointed down towards the box Kakashi gave Sora. Hinata was blushing as she covered her face and Naruto was just speechless.

Yasu started telling the two about what happened

“Don`t you like my gift Sora-chan?” asked Kakashi

“Kakashi you pervert…..”Sora started mumbling

“Sora-chan I`m giving you my most-prized possession, my Icha-Icha collection…” said Kakashi but before he could finish Sora was already swinging around Samehada aiming for Kakashi`s head.

Yasu just told them that at least Sora had something to do and won`t bother them for a while.
.
.
.
.
As Naruto and Hinata walked around town they saw the other Konoha couples having fun at valentines. Sakura gave a pair of dolls that resembled the two of them, while Sasuke gave Sakura a simple green rose. He said that it reminded him of her eyes.

On the other they also saw Shikamaru and Temari on a restaurant. Temari gave Shikamaru a book entitled “HOW TO SLEEP WITH YOUR EYES WIDE OPEN”. Temari found out from the other jounins that Shikamaru was always getting in trouble with Tsunade because he was always sleeping during meetings, and she knew changing Shikamaru was going to be next to imposible so she decided that this way was better. Shikamaru then gave Temari his gift. Temari could not moved from the place she sat as she saw the gift……


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 31


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru`s gift was a beautifully crafted fan. It was decorated with shiny stones. From the looks of it , it seems to be quite expensive.

“Shika-kun, this is quite expensive” said Temari

“”Don`t worry about it Temari-chan, a jounins salary is quite good that it let me buy that beautiful fan for you, and besides it makes you look more like a woman” said Shikamaru with a slight grin

“Arigato, Shika-kun” said Temari as she gave Shikamaru a soft kiss

Naruto and Hinata decided to leave the two alone as they continued on walking the streets of Konoha. They stopped by a shop and decided to rest. They ate some dumplings and was happily looking at the scenery. They stopped for a moment when they saw Kakashi and Sora still chasing each other. They were jumping from one roof top to another, all the while Sora was swinging Samehada destroying everything in her path yelling 

“Come back here so I can kill you, you one eyed pervert”

Naruto and Hinata continued eating when the two was out of their sight. Afterwards they went to a temple and started praying, Naruto even said

“Please let Kakashi-sensei`s soul rest in peace”
.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile in a training ground Gai was stretching while waiting for his team

“Ahh, it`s a wonderful and youthful day, I`m soory for the women of Konoha that they will not be able to see me in this day of hearts, but alas I need to train more” said Gai

As his team arrived, he also saw Kakashi running towards his direction and said

“Ahh, Kakashi my eternal rival, are you here to challenge me in this day of hearts?” asked Gai

“Can`t talk, trying to stay alive” was the only thing that Kakashi said

As Kakashi passed, Gai followed him with eyes thinking about why was Kakashi running until he heard Ten-ten shouting

“Gai-sensei look out!”

But it was too late, Sora already slammed Samehada on Gai and it erupted in a hugh dusk cloud, the only thing the three jounin heard was a loud cry from their Gai-sensei and a yelling Sora trying to take off the head of Kakashi. When the dusk cloud cleared there was a huge hole in the ground, the three moved closer to see the condition of Gai.

Ten-ten started poking Gai saying “Is he still alive?”

Lee started crying while holding flowers yelling “Gai-sensei, you`re wig has fallen off”

Neji on the other hand said “So I guess the training is postponed, I have to go anyway”

“Where are you going Neji-kun?” asked Ten-ten

Neji already explained to Ten-ten that she liked another girl, but could not tell anyone who she is, Ten-ten though long accepted that Neji could not love her back, she then decided to accept Lee`s sweet and undying devotion to her, but to her surprise she kinda like all the attention Lee gave to her.

“Neji blushing said “I`m going on a date”
.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile at the Hokage tower

“All right Jiraiya,I`m going to let you have this event” said Tsunade

“Really Tsunade thanks” said Jiraiya

Tsunade called on a few Anbu and said “Tell this to everyone….. wait, where`s Shizune?”


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

chapter 32


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade was looking for Shizune when she saw him outside the Hokage tower. Someone was giving her a present. As Tsunade looked closer she was shocked by who it was. As she turned around she ordered the Anbu`s to relay the message to all Konoha nins that are not on guard duty,
.
.
.
Immediately a message was conveyed to all the nins of Konoha especially those who were on a date, they were told that a meeting was to be held at the tower before noon,

Naruto was going “What the hell, Why does Obaa-chan want to meet us, today of all days grrrrr….” As Hinata was pulling him telling him to calm down. They were surprised to see everyone there, even Temari who was not even a leaf nin was there. Then Naruto saw Jiraiya in a table taking registration and asked

“Ney Ero-sennin was is this registration for?”

“You`ll find out if you register Naruto?” said Jiraiya

“And why would I trust anything involving you?” said Naruto

“Because Hinata already registered you and herself” said Jiraiya laughing while poiting at Hinata as she passed the registration forms.

It seems that Sasuke, Shikamaru, Kiba, Lee and even Neji were forced to enter by their valentines which made Naruto wondered as he asked Hinata

“Neh, Hina-chan, just who is the person Neji-kun is going out with”

Ino and Sakura also wondered as they looked at Ten-Ten and Lee

“Don`t look at us even we don`t know who Neji-kun is going out with” said Ten-ten waving both of her palms forward.

They all stopped what they were doing when someone called to Neji. They all followed him as he approached the person calling him and all of their jaws dropped when they saw who it was

They all shouted  “Neji and A-K-A-N-E from Ichiraku ramen Shop”

Neji then look back as he saw all of his friends including his cousin Hinata looking at him as he held Akane`s hand.

Naruto, Kiba, Sakura, Ino, Hinata, Ten-ten, Shikamaru Temari, Lee, and even Sasuke started whispering to each other saying things like

“I didn`t know Neji likes older women” said Sakura

“But Akane from the ramen shop, no one would ever have suspected it” said Ino

“We have been teammates for a longtime and even we don`t know” added Ten-ten

“Why is she a bad gitl for Neji?” asked Temari who don`t really know Akane

“Well, Temari-chan let`s just say that when you here the name Neji, Akane`s name would not be the first to pop in your mind” explained Shikamaru who despite having a very high IQ never thought about this possibility

“Does anybody know when did Neji-niisan started dating Akane-san?” asked a curious Hinata

As Hinata said this everyone looked at Neji and Akane, Neji was already as red as a ripe tomato while Akane was just smiling at them and then they went back to gossiping with each other/

“Well I`m a regular at Ichiraku but I never saw Neji ever look at Akane before” said Naruto

“Well they probably kept it a secret from everyone, and seeing how close they look I`d say Neji has been dating her for quite a while now? Said Sasuke

Everyone looked at Sasuke puzzled

“When did Sasuke-kun became a gossip Forehead Girl?” Said Ino

“I never really noticed it Ino-pig” a comeback from Sakura

And the Lee stood up and shouted

“Neji-kun has erupted with the power of youth and finally shows the world the fruit of his labor as it was thought by Gai-Sensei”

At this point Neji went to Lee and gave him a hard punch in the head, but he was still red in embarrassment.

And then Akane said “Oh me and Teddy-kun have already been together ever since Naruto-kun and Hinata-chan came back”

“TE-DDY-CHAN!!!???” everyone shouted in chorus as they all strated laughing”

Neji was so red that he looked like Rudolf`s nose after being hit with a hammer

“Ok everyone it`s time to start our Valentines Day festivities” Said Jiraiya on the mike


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

OK guys I`m going to post another chapter or maybe t2o tomorrow I just hope some will still read it heheheh


----------



## silent snow (Jan 2, 2008)

Reread it all and subscribed ^_^


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 2, 2008)

*Most amusing, All the chapter together without all the post to scan pass to find them. Though I don't know why don't post them on fanfiction.net... ?_?

Meh, whatever.*

*Edited

One more thing, heres the original 3 chapters of Twice Shy, has a 4th also but thats all it gets up to.*


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 3, 2008)

chapter 33



*Spoiler*: __ 



But Naruto and the others didn`t even noticed Jiraiya speaking and was pretty occupied with Akane and Neji,

“Wasn`t Iruka-sensei courting you a while back Akane-san? Asked Hinata

“Well Iruka-san did court me but teddy-kun is a jounin while Iruka-san is only a chuunin. Jounins make more than chuunins. Plus teddy-kun is a hyuuga and he gets a big allowance every month that`s why he always threats me to dinner. And teddy-kun is younger than Iruka-san so he can more longer and earn more money for me, then he a lot more handsome than Iruka-san then………….” Said Akane

Naruto and the others huddled up and started whispering to each other

“Poor Iruka-sensei, being dumped like that” said Ino

“Come to think of it I haven`t seem Iruka-sensei since Naruto`s birthday?” said Sakura

Then Tenten just went pail all of the sudden

“Tenten-chan, why are you looking so weird?” asked Hinata

“It`s nothing Hinata-chan I just remembered something I never wanted to remember again? Said Tenten as sweat started to appear from her

It seems Neji also knew something because he was looking like Tenten when he heard the conversation. Lee on the other was about to shout something when Shizune arrived with her date. Some were surprised, some were shocked, others well they were downright confused.

“Shizune-chan and Shino-kun!!!”? everyone shouted

As this was happening Tsunade grabbed the mike from Jiraiya and shouted

“EVERBODY SHUT- UP AND TAKE YOUR SEATS, ALL THOSE WITH DATES SEAT HERE IN THE DOUBLES CHAIRS IN THE FRONT, THOSE WHO DOESN`T STAND IN THE BACK”

Tsunade then went to Jiraiya tossed him the mike and the sat on her chair.

“Ok everyone this us our valentines day celebration. All those who signed up for the event, we will have a talent show, and the winner will get 

A three days two night stay at the most luxurious hotel and hot springs in Konoha, the trustworthy Jiraiya Hot Springs

A 300% salary bonus

And finally a wall sized poster of….”

As Jiraiya removed that sheet that covered a wall at the side of the stage, A loud thunder was heard, it was Tsunade punching Jiraiya that sent him flying to the sky.

At the wall was a poster of Tsunade in a tight kinky black bikini

“Take that monstrosity down NOW!!” shouted Tsunade

As soon as the crowd came down and Jiraiya came back

“Ok now everyone now it`s time for the first contes….” Jiraiya was saying when everybody heard a loud shout

“Hold everything………..


----------



## silent snow (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Shino I did not think it was him ^^ hehe so nice I wonder kind of performances all will show.


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tsunade in a tight kinky black bikini.... Oh god.... What is she like? 55? *Shudders*

Great chapter, I wonder whats going to happen next...*

*But please quit making them so short, the suspence is killing me here and I can't be killed! You know how annoying that is? ?_?*


----------



## Gecka (Jan 3, 2008)

.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Your avatar is so kawaii, naruhina! Good job on starting back up!


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 3, 2008)

*What I want to know is how Ero-sennie got that... *shudders* yeash.... *shakes it out* poster...*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jan 3, 2008)

now thats wat i call updating talkin about lost time bravo naruhina i cant believe we ever doughted you keep it up i got a lot of chaps to rep and a late happy new years to you all i got to friggin drunk my mom was pissed man somthing about only being 18 and still in school    but ill say this never again damn hangovers suck to much.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well the next chapter would be a funny one, your weird if you don`t laugh at the next one promise


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Why would anyone want a poster of an old women in a bikini? That's really messed up.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, its the sexy kind of tsunade, I really pity Iruka none of you seems to be concern for him


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 4, 2008)

*Sorry I was to busy trying to stab that image of old lady tsunade in a bikini out of my head....*

*[EDITED]*

*I have a question, will Gamakichi make an appearence, fact with Gamatatsu also? Those frogs are damn funny.

Well Gamakichi with Naruto is... Gamatatsu just the frog who stupid and wants snacks... Hmm he like a frog Chochi. 
*


----------



## dabombchu (Jan 5, 2008)

naruhina, I have to say that you must be a saint for coming back on and updating.
I almost gave up on you. I thought well, there's another great fanfic and author brought down because some people dont feel like posting. TRUST ME naruhina, we read it. yeah, we dont post but that doesnt mean we dont love it.

BTW PLZ update!!


----------



## wat525 (Jan 5, 2008)

your book is awsome!


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jan 5, 2008)

hey!

i'm still finishing to read two halves and it's awesome! then i'll continue with this one 

naruhina26 here's the link you could't find for twice shy:



Sorry, the link was not working but i already fixed it, and i didn't see that the link was already poestet by bloodreaper...


----------



## ~Kawaii~Migiwa~ (Jan 5, 2008)

HAHA! Your reactions over the poster is quite hilarious! Cool chappy1!!!!!!!!


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 6, 2008)

João Saragoça said:


> hey!
> 
> i'm still finishing to read two halves and it's awesome! then i'll continue with this one
> 
> naruhina26 here's the link you could't find for twice shy:



*I already posted that. 

Also the link not working cause the link wrongly displayed, here the a working one. Again...*


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Jan 9, 2008)

naruhina thank you for updating again!!!
love this story way too much to give up on it..


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 9, 2008)

**Bump* Update soon?*

*[EDITED]*

*Just as I bump someone else posts. 

Anyway, I hope the next up coming chapter is good. You still yet to write up while Kyuubi in Naruto was trying to escape for the last time in detail though. I want to know how damn close he got god dammit! DX*


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 12, 2008)

tomorrow promise just been too busy at scholl really


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 12, 2008)

naruhina26 said:


> tomorrow promise just been too busy at scholl really



*Ahh ok, starting to think you quit again for a second. *


----------



## silent snow (Jan 13, 2008)

Do not ever let the hope's spark die for just one second.


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 13, 2008)

*New chapter soon, well I hope anyway. *


----------



## silent snow (Jan 13, 2008)

Patience is a virtue, so we need to practice, I think it is a challenge to us.


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 13, 2008)

silent snow said:


> Patience is a virtue, so we need to practice, I think it is a challenge to us.



*Meh, maybe your right...*


----------



## wat525 (Jan 13, 2008)

*update soon*


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 13, 2008)

wat525 said:


> *update soon*



*points 2 up posts*


----------



## silent snow (Jan 14, 2008)

^^ seemingly it will get a longer chapter


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 14, 2008)

silent snow said:


> ^^ seemingly it will get a longer chapter



*Longer chapters are always better. *


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2008)

*i like it *


----------



## wat525 (Jan 17, 2008)

it has been 5 days since u said "tomorrow promise" plz update soon


----------



## silent snow (Jan 18, 2008)

It is a challenge for us to be patient ^^


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Jan 18, 2008)

can any one recommend any funny naryto fics like hell hath no fury like a woman or rise of a pheonix?


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 19, 2008)

evryone i`m sorry but mark I mean Naruhina26 is in the hospital right now so he is not able to write right now please everyone bear with him and pray for his recovery


----------



## silent snow (Jan 19, 2008)

I am feeling with him and I hope he will recover soon then 

- Yuki


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Jan 19, 2008)

lets hope he gets better soon...


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jan 19, 2008)

What happened to him? Was it a car accident?


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jan 27, 2008)

hey guys wats happening and wats up with naruhina26...oh nevermind i see wats going on please recover soon naruhina26


----------



## silent snow (Jan 27, 2008)

Seeing that we will have longer break before the next chapter will grace our eyes I put down an idea of mine to pass my time and hopefully yours suitable well until the next chapter. Please note that I have not the intention to write for Naruhina yet, but I think a little thing to pass the time would be fine. What I have written is basically just something which happened between this and the next chapter and is Hinata and maybe a few others living through some memories again. If you like it tell me. If you don't tell me still. If you want more tell me anyway. 

- Yuki

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Intermezzo:

Tsunade who just had finished to bicker with Jiraiya to take down her decently skin-showing poster turned around to speak to the gathered audience again but suddenly jerked up as if she had forgotten something important.

?We are delaying the meeting we have for a few minutes, there is something in need of my immediate attention.? she announced as she stormed out of the room. Hurrying down the floor of the Hokage tower, turning around the corner nearly breaking the door of her office.

?Ah... there is it..? she sighed.
--

The audience at first was rather startled at the sudden interception of something so nicely planned by the women of Konoha, yet a few minutes after vividly chatting about the reason why the Godaime had disappeared so hurriedly but also failing to notice that even the second of the Sannin in Konoha had disappeared shortly after Tsunade.

Hinata at first a little disappointed about this incidence now had grabbed the chance to snuggle close to Naruto through grabbing his left arm and leaning her head against Naruto. She inhaled his scent, something she found herself dripping into pleasure she never knew, being close to Naruto let all her worries wither away. She was enjoying the little break of what there was to come. Closing her eyes she let herself drift into memories of the past months they enjoyed together...

?Ne Naruto-kun what do think of this? Does it suit me?? she asked gleefully.

TBC


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 27, 2008)

Uhm guys Mark just finished his operation, he was advised to stay in the hospital for at least 2 more weeks so he says his sorry for not being able to write.

again Mark sasy sorry


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Jan 28, 2008)

things sure happen with him...well anyway i dont blame him from not writing, 
GET WELL SOON!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jan 29, 2008)

i dont know he/she in hostpiel ...  i hope it is rest and need to heal ... plesae ingore us (Fans!!!)


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Baby Raptor said:


> i dont know he/she in hostpiel (Fans!!!)



Baby, naruhina is a guy. Hence, his name being Mark, and him telling you a while back.


----------



## BloodReaper (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hope he comes out 110% in the end. What happened to him anyway?*


----------



## naruhina26 (Feb 3, 2008)

hi guys just got out of the hospital, my stomach still hurts a little from being cut ope hehehe but I think I`m going to be okay.. it still hurts to move but I can manage.. I can probably write by next week I`m sorry for making you guys wait


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Feb 4, 2008)

no problem!


----------



## Garan-kun (Feb 5, 2008)

OMG NARUTOS A PERV!!!(here refering to the sig)


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Feb 9, 2008)

hey guys since we are going to be waiting for a little bit does anyone have any really good harry potter fics were he's really powerful before he goes to school and is a realy bad @$$.


----------



## BloodReaper (Feb 14, 2008)

*Well naruhina, hope you've fully recovered by now. *


----------



## abe95 (Feb 14, 2008)

when will the next chapter probably come?
btw, this fan fic rules!


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Feb 18, 2008)

hey guys not to be rude to naruhina but does anyone have any good harry/hemione fanfics if so could you give me the links to them. oh and if you have some really good fics with harry being super powerful and super smart then could you give that link too.


----------



## BloodReaper (Feb 21, 2008)

*Sorry, don't know any.*


----------



## Akinari ~ Nakasone (Feb 21, 2008)

Ugh...Harry/Hermione...I'm more of a Ron/Hermione person.  *Goes back to lurking*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Feb 25, 2008)

okay how about some good harry/fluer fics or just some good harry/ginny


----------



## Akinari ~ Nakasone (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, you can find some good ones


----------



## Akinari ~ Nakasone (Feb 28, 2008)

Uhm...What?  Is that even relevant to this thread?


----------



## rock ninja (Feb 28, 2008)

hey naruhina26 are you almost done with the new chapter? i can't wait much longer


----------



## Akinari ~ Nakasone (Feb 28, 2008)

(sigh) NaruHina26 is a very busy person, evidently.  Don't hold your breath on a new chapter.


----------



## rock ninja (Feb 28, 2008)

did anyone notice the mistake (i mean about the story not grammer)in the naruto's birthday part? it isn't a big one, i just wondered if any one noticed


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Feb 29, 2008)

what mistake?


----------



## rock ninja (Feb 29, 2008)

you know how a rosted dog the same size and breed of akamaru was naruto's gift from chogi? well in naruto shippuden (which is about the time this is happening) akamaru is big enough for kiba to ride on, so 1. the plate the dog was on would have to be bigger than my couch and 2.  HOW WOULD CHOJI HIDE SOMETHING THAT BIG?!?


----------



## Jun Hyuuga (Feb 29, 2008)

NOt sure if your still looking for a twice shy link but here's one I found.


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 1, 2008)

Jun Hyuuga said:


> NOt sure if your still looking for a twice shy link but here's one I found.



*I've posted that a few pages back. *


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 1, 2008)

hey naruhina26 if you ever want to do a hinata's birthday ark, hinata's birhday is on december 27.


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Mar 2, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> you know how a rosted dog the same size and breed of akamaru was naruto's gift from chogi? well in naruto shippuden (which is about the time this is happening) akamaru is big enough for kiba to ride on, so 1. the plate the dog was on would have to be bigger than my couch and 2.  HOW DO YOU HIDE SOMETHING THAT BIG?!?


 Now that i think about it , you're right. How do you hide something so big?!?


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 3, 2008)

Foxygirl1 said:


> Now that i think about it , you're right. How do you hide something so big?!?



*Ninja storage scrolls of coruse. *


----------



## Akinari ~ Nakasone (Mar 3, 2008)

Ninja Storage Scrolls = WIN.  Or...You could hide it in the closet...


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 3, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> *Ninja storage scrolls of coruse. *



ok, storage scrolls would work but i meant how would choji (who doesnt use scrolls) hide it under a bowl (bigger than a bathtub) and keep it a secret?



Akinari ~ Nakasone said:


> Ninja Storage Scrolls = WIN.  Or...You could hide it in the closet...



why would you hide something you eat (thats uncanned)IN THE CLOSET?


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Mar 4, 2008)

maybe he disguised it somehow...like a giant rock ?


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 4, 2008)

.ok those would work but... oh duh . you'll have to read it again



rock ninja said:


> you know how a rosted dog the same size and breed of akamaru was naruto's gift from chogi? well in naruto shippuden (which is about the time this is happening) akamaru is big enough for kiba to ride on, so 1. the plate the dog was on would have to be bigger than my couch and 2.  HOW WOULD CHOJI HIDE SOMETHING THAT BIG?!?



SEE ? I CHANGED IT.

...NEED NEW CHAPTER! before i rip all my hair out. no hair-}

:


----------



## Akinari ~ Nakasone (Mar 4, 2008)

Dude, quadruple posting is not cool.  Plus it's spam.  I'm gonna report that, just cuz'.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 5, 2008)

very interesting story.


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 5, 2008)

*Maybe, the bowl was also in the scroll and he released it just he was giving it to Naruto. And how do we know he doesn't use scrolls? This is a fanfix after so many years in the Narutoverse, he could use them. We just wouldn't know until now.*


----------



## Sapwood2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't doublepost please, this is quite possibly the last popular forums that's not filled with rulebreaking and trolls.


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 6, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> *Maybe, the bowl was also in the scroll and he released it just he was giving it to Naruto. And how do we know he doesn't use scrolls? This is a fanfix after so many years in the Narutoverse, he could use them. We just wouldn't know until now.*



well so far your theroy makes the most sence, and i dont know if choji uses scrolls in shippuden. i highly dought it but it's a possibility.


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Mar 6, 2008)

i agree with BloodReaper too, it does make sense.


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 9, 2008)

also with the kiba tying akamaru to a tree 1. kiba would never do that and 2. he would be tying a tree to akamaru


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 9, 2008)

*Fancy bow*

*Thank you I'll be here all week, BTW I wonder how Naruhina doing now... *


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 9, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> *Fancy bow*
> 
> *Thank you I'll be here all week, BTW I wonder how Naruhina doing now... *



yeah he hasn't been on this thread for a month
Proof


----------



## j0hnni_ (Mar 10, 2008)

so naruhina26, are you updating soon? you haven't said nothing in a while...


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 13, 2008)

j0hnni_ said:


> so naruhina26, are you updating soon? you haven't said nothing in a while...



true, mabey someone should send him a message and ask him to talk to us.


----------



## Srake (Mar 16, 2008)

Guys give him a break I mean he did pretty much just get outa *surgery*


This place is dead.................Guys u still there? Heloooooc'mon guys get on and post something, I wanna talk to som1 Well ill just wiat here until som1 comes on *plays elevator music*


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 18, 2008)

Srake said:


> Guys give him a break I mean he did pretty much just get outa *surgery*
> 
> 
> This place is dead.................Guys u still there? Heloooooc'mon guys get on and post something, I wanna talk to som1 Well ill just wiat here until som1 comes on *plays elevator music*



it would be good if just talked to us


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Mar 19, 2008)

all we can do is wait and hope he hasn't forgotten us...


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 19, 2008)

Foxygirl1 said:


> all we can do is wait and hope he hasn't forgotten us...



*I 2nd that. *


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 19, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> true, mabey someone should send him a message and ask him to talk to us.



im gessing no one did


----------



## Srake (Mar 19, 2008)

...... i really wish he would come on.....


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Mar 20, 2008)

hey guys wats happenen havent posted in a wile so thought i would get well soon naruhina and does anyone have any good naruXdragonballz


----------



## Srake (Mar 20, 2008)

nothing absolutly nothinbg gold


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 20, 2008)

*I tried messaging him... No luck...*


----------



## Srake (Mar 20, 2008)

that sucks.......


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 20, 2008)

i also sent him a message and he hasent replied...
i hope he got the message...


----------



## Srake (Mar 20, 2008)

maybe he died?

God forbid it...

 [NEWS FLASH]
I as well sent him a pm asking him to com on and talk to us


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Mar 21, 2008)

how could you even consider that??? He can't just die, ok he can but still-he can't!!


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 21, 2008)

well best case snario, he hasen't been on because he's trying to finish the next chapter.
*Spoiler*: __ 



does anyone know any fanfics where hinata is put on team 7 instead of sakura?


----------



## Srake (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats y i said god forbid it!


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 21, 2008)

well this isnt the longest he's been off this thread...
well, this series of threads any way


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Mar 21, 2008)

you guys need to relax he will come on when he is fully recover and ready to post again just give him some time how would you fill if you just got out of surgery hmmm... just give him some time he will finish this story i believe he will.


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 21, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> well best case snario, he hasen't been on because he's trying to finish the next chapter.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Hinata on Team 7? You know. I never... ... Why didn't I ever think of that!?*

*Goes off to search for some*

*Found two so far. Only those so far.

Simple Yet Drastic Changes


The New Team


These arn't team 7 ones but there still in the same team.

The Way It Should Have Been


Destiny of the Demon
*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Mar 21, 2008)

ah come on guys no one has any good naruto/dbz fics this sucks man


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 22, 2008)

goldenboy892007 said:


> ah come on guys no one has any good naruto/dbz fics this sucks man



*Then write one up *


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 22, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> *Hinata on Team 7? You know. I never... ... Why didn't I ever think of that!?*
> 
> *Goes off to search for some*
> 
> ...



1.you didn't think of it because you were focused on this thread 2. thanks for finding some. and for those of you waiting for the next chapter, once your done reading all of those the next chapter should be done.oh, and i found one the titles ARE diffrent.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Mar 25, 2008)

i would but i already have two going i cant if i cant finish at least one ah well.


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 25, 2008)

oh well, just a suggestin to keep you non-board.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 i think they took my advice a little to well


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Mar 26, 2008)

anyone got any good stories that are naruto having sarutobi as a sensie


----------



## Srake (Mar 28, 2008)

sigh i wish hed com on.....


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 30, 2008)

well the next chapter should be out any day now...


----------



## Srake (Apr 1, 2008)

hopefully ========


----------



## dabombchu (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG like still? You don't think that the accident was more serious than we thought?


----------



## BloodReaper (Apr 6, 2008)

*sigh* *I'm starting to think this was abandoned again...*


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah me too, hopefully not though


----------



## BloodReaper (Apr 6, 2008)

*Yeah hopefully not.*


----------



## rock ninja (Apr 7, 2008)

hey i'm writing a fanfic .to if anyone who wants to read click here


----------



## NaruHina 4ever!! XP (Apr 11, 2008)

Awww man! This sucks hes been out for like what 2 months now!? man i wish he would hurry up...... get well soon NarHina26! and have a nice recovery!k hope to read soon


----------



## coondawger (Apr 11, 2008)

ya should check out the future hokage its great!


----------



## rock ninja (Apr 12, 2008)

... oh duh, all we need to do is send him an e-mail not a n-mail.
*Spoiler*: __ 



and has anyone seen my fanfic?
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



well find it!














and if he has abandond us who volenters to continue the story?


----------



## Srake (Apr 15, 2008)

sigh i would if i new how...


----------



## NaruHina 4ever!! XP (Apr 17, 2008)

has anyone heard from NaruHina26?


----------



## NaruHina 4ever!! XP (Apr 17, 2008)

has anyone heard from naruhina26?




do you guys like my sig? please tell me if you do or dont


----------



## rock ninja (Apr 23, 2008)

either he has writers block, is in the hospitall again, his internets messed up, or someting else


----------



## Sapwood2 (Apr 23, 2008)

The Internets (yes, it's not a spelling error!) have been messed up since AOL has come into existence.


----------



## NaruHina 4ever!! XP (Apr 24, 2008)

rock ninja said:


> well the next chapter should be out any day now...


 

what do you mean by this?! why would he talk to you but not us?!


----------



## Srake (Apr 29, 2008)

WWHWHHYYYYY HAVE U FORSAKEN US SO!


----------



## Foxygirl1 (May 9, 2008)

I have a bad feeling that we may wait a long time... ( I have to be wrong , i have to be wrong!)
________________________________

oh, and does anyone have any good naru/hina fics? ( Besides Desires and Intentions of course)


----------



## goldenboy892007 (May 29, 2008)

you guys are putting to much thought into it he will be back eventually


----------



## Srake (Jun 10, 2008)

..........Im sad...


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jun 27, 2008)

your not the only one


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 28, 2008)

hi all just posting so i can get back to being here, for the people that know me i finally graduated and life cant be better im going to be going to college this next year at OTC and if you dont know what that stands for its Ozark Tecnical Center in Springfield MO, and to thoughs single women out ther im available and the best part is im still a virgin if thats not commitment anough for you then you must have had a really rough life anyway now that i got that out of the way to thoughs of you who read my stories at fanfic.net im hoping to update here real soon on armegedon naruto and hi to all thoughs who dont know me my name at fanfic.net is goldenboy892007 so check out thy stories and thou shalt will like and to naruhina HURRY THE HELLIBIT UP MAN!!! Ja Ne!!!


----------



## Ayame Rae Nekosuna (Jul 2, 2008)

Naruhina26 abondoned.
Mannnnnnn.
What the fuck is up with everyone leaving now?
After a while Twice shy wasn't that good so I stopped reading it, but a few people 
reccomended it to me so I was like what the hell why not?
But whatevss.
(:

I wonder if all the chaptors are on fanfiction.net?


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Aug 6, 2008)

im starting to become very disapointed in this thread even though naruhina has not updated since like febuary it does not mean we half to stop talking to each other i mean come on i got into all kinds of fanfiction on hear because i had some friends on hear that gave me some...now there is hardly anyone on this thread anymore i quite personaly i find it sicking that you dont want to talk because you guys only come on here to see if the story updated, thats good and all but what about all the people who come just to chat and have fun and exchange some stories with each other ill have you know my favorite stories on fanfic.net is probably bordering 200 now and wen i first started back in may of 2007 i had only like 2 any way you guys should come on here at least three times a day and just chat like me and my friends used to now that im done ranting i cant wait till sep. 23 Brisingr comes out for the Inheritance set and I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Your totally right, before i joined up i always visited this thread because of the story it self and because people always recommended some other great fanfics here. Thanks to this thread i probably read as much as i do now. So people, don't leave only because naruhina stopped!


----------



## j0hnni_ (Aug 19, 2008)

--- here's another continuation of DameWren's Twice Shy. The first 3 chapter are from DameWren and the next two are all new. He doesn't update since March 20th of this year but I think he's still writing it.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Sep 12, 2008)

here here sorry for not being on for like a month but my baby cousin is having open heart surgery in like 3 days so every one pray and on top of that my cousin attempted suicide yesterday over a slutty ass whore so yeah my family isnt having a good week and i tell ya its scary knowing one cousin tried to end his life and the other may not make it through surgery but i try not to think on it if u live in fear then fear will consume you andif it consumes you then it consumes your life then wts the point living then anyway anough of my philosaphy wats everyone up to


----------



## NaruHina4ever101 (Oct 21, 2008)

is this thread still alive?


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 25, 2008)

im not sure i would like it not to be dead i mean seriouly its a good story and all and i like to come on here and talk to other people and get good stories but they just stop comming on and posting im alittle disapointed in all them


----------



## NaruHina 4ever!! XP (Nov 3, 2008)

Ayame Rae Nekosuna said:


> Naruhina26 abondoned.
> Mannnnnnn.
> What the fuck is up with everyone leaving now?
> After a while Twice shy wasn't that good so I stopped reading it, but a few people
> ...


 

hope is not lost.......he hasn't benn on this site since january......which means he probaly hasnt had time to get back to the story


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Nov 24, 2008)

NaruHina 4ever!! XP said:


> hope is not lost.......he hasn't benn on this site since january......which means he probaly hasnt had time to get back to the story



I must say that January was a long time ago! But yeah just because Naruhina hasn't updated doesn't mean that we all have to leave this thread also. I must admit i didn't visit this place for a looong time (Now i feel bad because of it). We could all just trade some great fictions here and hope that someday Naruhina will at least admit that he really did quit.
So anybody, wanna recommend some good fics?


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 2, 2008)

Foxygirl1 said:


> I must say that January was a long time ago! But yeah just because Naruhina hasn't updated doesn't mean that we all have to leave this thread also. I must admit i didn't visit this place for a looong time (Now i feel bad because of it). We could all just trade some great fictions here and hope that someday Naruhina will at least admit that he really did quit.
> So anybody, wanna recommend some good fics?



yeah i got one its called Senju Naruto heres the link:


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Dec 2, 2008)

goldenboy892007 said:


> yeah i got one its called Senju Naruto heres the link:



I already thought I was the only one here. I'm not alone anymore!  Considering how long that story is it'll take awhile to read it so I'll give my opinion later.

Have you read "Revenge of the Fox" by SaiyanWarrior200 ? Here is the link: 

If you have what did you think of it?


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 4, 2008)

Foxygirl1 said:


> I already thought I was the only one here. I'm not alone anymore!  Considering how long that story is it'll take awhile to read it so I'll give my opinion later.
> 
> Have you read "Revenge of the Fox" by SaiyanWarrior200 ? Here is the link:
> 
> If you have what did you think of it?



not that i know of geuss ill take a look...you got any good hp im interested mainly in time travel same for naruto


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I know one but I'm having a hard time trying to locate it right now Anyway I'll try to find it soon

Ps: I have read 16 chapters of Senju Naruto and so far i love it. I think the way Naruto grew up is much more realistic than how usually authors write it. Plus the art is awesome


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 6, 2008)

Foxygirl1 said:


> I know one but I'm having a hard time trying to locate it right now Anyway I'll try to find it soon
> 
> Ps: I have read 16 chapters of Senju Naruto and so far i love it. I think the way Naruto grew up is much more realistic than how usually authors write it. Plus the art is awesome



u aint kidding its one of the best ones ive read so far anyway let me no wat kind of stories you like and ill see wat i can do


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Heh sorry, haven't visited this place since....can't say anymore. And because of that i still haven't managed to find the story i promised, trying to get to that now 
What kind of Naruto stories i like ? Eem, that's a difficult one.. I usually decide if the story is worth reading or not when i have read the first chapters. Basically everything that's well written, in a decent length and has a well thought out plot is fine for me


----------



## IGluedNejiToAChair (Dec 19, 2008)

wtf i was sooo enjoying the story and all of a sudden she stops updating,
maybe this story is cursed eh? Damn you curse of Damewren! you have taken another victem nooooo!!! *sob,sob* why why? why!?!


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 20, 2008)

IGluedNejiToAChair said:


> wtf i was sooo enjoying the story and all of a sudden she stops updating,
> maybe this story is cursed eh? Damn you curse of Damewren! you have taken another victem nooooo!!! *sob,sob* why why? why!?!



Hate to tell ya dude but naruhina26 is a guy...yah i no a shock trust me be there done that


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 20, 2008)

Foxygirl1 said:


> Heh sorry, haven't visited this place since....can't say anymore. And because of that i still haven't managed to find the story i promised, trying to get to that now
> What kind of Naruto stories i like ? Eem, that's a difficult one.. I usually decide if the story is worth reading or not when i have read the first chapters. Basically everything that's well written, in a decent length and has a well thought out plot is fine for me



nice to have ya back anyway do you like HP stories as well if so heres one ive been reading at a different site ya might like it...(_2_)  its written pretty well and i like it so far so enjoy


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Dec 21, 2008)

IGluedNejiToAChair said:


> wtf i was sooo enjoying the story and all of a sudden she stops updating,
> maybe this story is cursed eh? Damn you curse of Damewren! you have taken another victem nooooo!!! *sob,sob* why why? why!?!



We all miss Damewrens story very much and filling her shoes is hard but respect for  Naruhina for trying. He did a great job and i won't hold any grudge for not continuing this.



goldenboy892007 said:


> nice to have ya back anyway do you like HP stories as well if so heres one ive been reading at a different site ya might like it...(Chapter 402 - Page 08)  its written pretty well and i like it so far so enjoy



I loved HP books but for some reason i didn't bother reading any fanfiction about it. I think it was because the last book was still not released and i didn't want to ruin it by reading fics but after i read the last book which was a big disappointment in my opinion, i think I'll give it a try now.


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 28, 2008)

Foxygirl1 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone![/QUO
> 
> late merry christmas to you too and happy holidays


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new year!  So whats your new year promises?
My TOP 5: (actually 4 because I couldn't find the fifth)
1) Improve my grades and hopefully graduate
2) Become a better person 
3) Finding my inner-child 
4) For once doing something useful


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jan 15, 2009)

my new year resolutions were:
1. Become a better person
2. Make people laugh
3. show people who need it that their loved and belong.
4.get drunk at least once.
5. break resolution number 4 so my mom doesn't kick my ass.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the story it's good in all, but I am new to this, but nice to meet you all.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jan 20, 2009)

nice to meet yo as well reaper


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Jan 20, 2009)

goldenboy892007 said:


> my new year resolutions were:
> 1. Become a better person
> 2. Make people laugh
> 3. show people who need it that their loved and belong.
> ...



Ha ha I see that we are quite similar! 



Reaper of the Mist said:


> I like the story it's good in all, but I am new to this, but nice to meet you all.



Welcome, welcome to our lovely society!


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol yes i guess we are foxy thats a good thing...we need more people like us in society...people that arn't afraid to help others


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jan 28, 2009)

heres a good story that ive been reading and so far its really good its a timetravel naruto fic with naruto/tsunade so enjoy and tell me wat u think:


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Feb 11, 2009)

man, when was the last update.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Feb 17, 2009)

potterpuppetsrule said:


> man, when was the last update.



a long freaking time ago, but dont get discoruaged he will eventually post again of that im sure any way heres another story i recomend you read its pretty good so far so here ya go:  enjoy


----------



## Srake (Mar 4, 2009)

repost.............


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn, time to give this one up I guess


----------



## Srake (Apr 19, 2010)

*sigh*...... Goodbye and goodnight.


----------



## Vappourider (Apr 24, 2010)

dude help the story it NEEDS to be finished. i will destoy the world if it doesnt. i will keep this promise


----------



## Vappourider (Apr 24, 2010)

oy guest register and comment i need to talk to someone


----------



## Vappourider (Apr 24, 2010)

check out dark ( naruto two generations later)


----------



## potterpuppetsrule (Jul 21, 2014)

man, have over four years really gone by?  I hope it didn't move to yet another thread, because im still waiting to see more of this story


----------

